# 3rd Annual 2013 Texas Swordfish Seminar and "Everyday Heroes" Veterans Benefit (3-23)



## broadonrod

*3rd Annual 2013 Texas Swordfish Seminar and "Everyday Heroes" Veterans Benefit (3-23)*

*ITS TIME AGAIN! WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR FOR THE 2013 3RD ANNUAL GET TIGHT SUCKA TEXAS SWORDFISH SEMINAR SUPPORTING "EVERYDAY HEROES" THIS IS JUST A START OF WHATS TO COME BUT I WANTED TO GET THE DATE OUT SO EVERYONE CAN PLAN AND SAVE THE DATE. THIS SEMINAR WILL BE HELD AT BEAUTIFUL SURFSIDE MARINA AGAIN THIS YEAR. SEMINAR, KIDS FISHING TOURNAMENT, RAFFLES, AUCTIONS, VENDORS, FOOD, DRINKS,MUSIC AND FUN FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY! LAST YEAR WE ALMOST TRIPLED THE AMOUNT RAISED FOR THE VETERANS FROM THE FIRST YEAR AND WE PLAN FOR AN EVEN BETTER TURN OUT THIS YEAR FOR OUR 3RD ANNUAL EVENT...

GRAND DOOR PRIZE:
ONCE AGAIN THIS YEAR ONE LUCKY PERSON WILL JOIN THE BOOBY TRAP FISHING TEAM ON ONE OF OUR FISHING ADVENTURES. THIS LUCKY WINNER WILL BE INVITED TO TRAVEL WITH US ON OUR 52' VIKING " BOOBY TRAP" AS A GUEST AND ANGLER TARGETING BIG SWORDS! THE TRIP WILL BE TAKEN DURING THE 2013 SUMMER MONTHS... FOR MORE DETAILS SEE WWW.BOOBYTRAPFISHINGTEAM.COM AND WATCH FOR UPDATES DAILY ... WINNER MUST BE 18 YEARS OR OLDER AND TRIP CAN NOT BE TRADED OR SOLD AND HAS NO CASH VALUE.

THE MAIN SEMINAR WILL BE PUT ON BY THE BOOBY TRAP FISHING TEAM BRETT HOLDEN/CAPT. AHAB, CAPT. JEFF WILSON, TRAVIS JOYCE, TROY NASKA, RORY STARLING AND A FEW MORE.

SPECIAL GUEST SPEAKER CAPTAIN NICK STANCZYK OF BUD N' MARY'S WILL BE AT THE SEMINAR SPEAKING ON HIS SWORDFISHING TECHNIQUES AND SECRETS. CAPT.NICK STANCZYK NEEDS NO INTRODUCTION IN THE FISHING WORLD. IF YOU WATCH OUTDOOR TV, SUBSCRIBE TO FISHING MAGAZINES OR JUST SURF THE WEB IN THE SPORTFISHING WORLD YOU PROB KNOW WHO CAPT. NICK IS. THE STANCZYK FAMILY PIONEERED DAYTIME SWORDFISHING IN FLORIDA... GO TO OUR WEBSITE AND CLICK ON CAPT. NICK AT THE BOTTOM TO VISIT HIS SITE.

OK NOW IT TIME TO START BUILDING UP THE VETERANS DONATIONS AND SPONSORS KEEP WATCHING HERE TO SEE THE UPDATES THANKS FOR NOW AT LEAST THIS IS A START :spineyes: CAPT. AHAB/ BRETT HOLDEN WWW.BOOBYTRAPFISHINGTEAM.COM *


----------



## bkb7777

cant wait!! Did they ever make the videos from last years seminar?


----------



## My Little Big boat

Count me in... Can't wait


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Can't wait Bro! No where will they ever have more knowledge of swordfishing at one place!


----------



## jhbarc

Can't wait


----------



## En Fuego

Team Finatic will be there! Working on digging up some more sponsor money too!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Bout time to get tight*

Big Pappa & Ms. Blind Date will be there. Best time you'll have all year next to Landing a Giant Sword Aboard the One and Only "Booby Trap". We had a Great time last year and Bigger is Better. I'm sure this will be Much Bigger and Better than last year. Can't wait.
Team Booby Trap, "Hats off to you Guys" for what you Give back.
I sure wished Rik could've been there. Would have loved to meet him.


----------



## Phinest Phishing

Looking forward to it


----------



## FISH TAILS

You know I will be there SUCKA!! Last year was a lot of fun and I hope we can pass that total this year!!


----------



## Law Dog

Count me in... Looking forward to it..


----------



## Bill C

I was wondering earlier today when this year's seminar would take place. It looks like I should be able to make this one!


----------



## cgmorgan06

Just put it on my calendar. I plan on making it again this year.


----------



## nelson6500

*CAPTAIN NICK STANCZYK at the seminar is gonna be a game changer 
*


----------



## broadonrod

Can't wait ! This year should be a blast! Lots of the sponsors we had last year have already contacted me and many are going above and beyond what they did last year... We are trying harder every year to get things rolling a little smoother and have learned alot from each event... We had an estimated 1200 people attend last year and hope to keep it around the same this year. We are going to have alot more info about the seminar coming up daily and from what I see already its going to be great. I have already had alot of people contact us since I posted with some really cool items to donate for the Every Day Heroes raffle and auction. Im going to start posting Donations and Sponsors ASAP... Nick and I have been talking alot about the seminar and really looking forward to haveing him here as our guest speaker . He will also have just about everything you need to go swordfishing as far as tackle goes. Im going to post up a couple of our youtubes and a couple of Nicks to get the swordfishing season started you may have to watch them from a PC  ... Its time to Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one of Nicks Videos


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another one of Nicks 



 qj3KeGFfGH0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another one on the Booby Trap.


----------



## dlbpjb

You knew I would have to be back at work, well there is always next year!


----------



## [email protected]

Can't wait! Gonna be an awesome time. Just got off the phone with Brett- this years is gonna be pretty intense!


----------



## buzzard bill

*We Will Be There Again*

Looking forward to seeing all you good folk there again this year. Good times and a great cause.

Captain Bill


----------



## broadonrod

Going to be fun looking forward to seeing ya'll again! The Emails are piling in.... The Sponsors we had last year that have contacted me today have been incredible! some have already doubled what they did last year! Can't wait to get this thread rolling... I have had a few emails about the models that were there last year and YES they will be there again ... Ill be listing all this stuff up soon... Trying to get to all the emails ASAP... Thanks everyone.. We learned alot toward the end of last sesson and plan on showing it during the seminar. This swordfish season the guys that miss this one will be far behind the rest ... The secrets only Capt. Jeff, Capt. Travis and I never even shared with our own Deck hands and Mates may even be out at this one.... *Including how to double and triple hook up!* :mpd: It is time to *Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## hanapa'a

Uno mas


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok I spoke with Mike at Moody National Bank and want to say Thank You right off the bat ! Mike with Moody National Bank has been our biggest sponsor for 3 years in a row and has gone above and beyond this year supporting the 3rd Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminars "Every Day Hereos" Benefit... The Moody's are great! We met these great folks at Moody thru Barry and Barry Jr just before the first seminar and together these great people have helped alot of veterans! Barry and his son Barry Jr are with Sun Coast Marine and if you have been to the seminars or kept up with them you know how much these guys have done it is way to much to put in writting... Once again thanks to all of you at Moody National Bank for your support... I will be posting donated items these fine people have donated as we go... Mike we will see ya March 23rd at the Moody National Bank table! Everyone make sure you all get a chance to shake these fine folks hand!..You can also go to the Texas Swordfish Seminar Sponsor page for direct links of the seminar sponsors at **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** last years sponsors are still listed and the 2013 pages will be update daily. Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*More details on the seminar and schedule of the events coming soon.*


----------



## broadonrod

*Capt. Nick Stanczyk* of* BN'**M* will be our special guest speaker this year at the *Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar*. We are very lucky to have Nick part of this Great event! *Capt. Nick will also be donating a Swordfishing Trip with him and his crew for 2 people.. The trip includes 3 days 2 night lodging at Bud n Mary's, and one day of Swordfishing with Capt.Nick Stanczyk out of the beautiful Florida Keys- Islamorada! Click here to check out Capt. Nicks website... Thanks Nick for supporting our "Everyday Heroes" and see ya at the seminar ! :flag::work: **http://floridakeysswordfishing.com/*:work:


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: The LP S1200 raffle is back... this S1200 combo is one of the raffle items donated by LP for the Texas Swordfish Seminar !!!!! Lp* *has Stepped up again for the 2013 Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar! They have donated an LP-S1200 combo once again! LP has been one of the largest supporters/sponsors of the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit for the last 3 years in a row. Tim with LP has now offered to add to last years donations.. The LP S1200 and Wishbone rod combo package with an additional suprize LP Package... Ill add what it is later watch 2cool to see what it is ......... LP has really stepped up this year! LP is also donating so much Swordfishing tackle I don't even know where to start! Ill post a few items thru out the thread... Thanks a million Tim and the rest of the great folks from LP its people like you making a difference in these veterans lives ! Your support to the Everyday Heroes is above and beyond ! :flag: Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden visit: www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and click on Lps website to check out their fine products..*


----------



## Disco Lady

broadonrod said:


> Going to be fun looking forward to seeing ya'll again! The Emails are piling in.... The Sponsors we had last year that have contacted me today have been incredible! some have already doubled what they did last year! Can't wait to get this thread rolling... I have had a few emails about the models that were there last year and YES they will be there again ... Ill be listing all this stuff up soon... Trying to get to all the emails ASAP... Thanks everyone.. We learned alot toward the end of last sesson and plan on showing it during the seminar. This swordfish season the guys that miss this one will be far behind the rest ... The secrets only Capt. Jeff, Capt. Travis and I never even shared with our own Deck hands and Mates may even be out at this one.... *Including how to double and triple hook up!* :mpd: It is time to *Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


COÑO!!!!!! The real secrets revealed....... This is gonna be a real get tight sucka....seminar boys!:texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady

And Bn'M Nick, will be there to WOW!!! He is one of the best in Islamorada, for sure. Glad to se him step up to a good cause ya'll will like Nick, I have had the pleasure of fishing with him this summer real good guy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Grand prize details :dance:... Holden Roofing and the Booby Trap Fishing Team will offering a trip for one luck person as a guest on one of our Swordfishing adventures from the seminar... This will be a drawing/ door prize for one ticket holder at the 3rd Annual Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit.







You will need to use your ticket stub offered to you at the gate enterance of the seminar in front of Surfside marina make sure you get it in the bucket .. The trip will leave out of Surfside Marina on our 52' Viking The Booby Trap. The trip will be taken on short notice do to weather windows and could be as short as 2 days and as long as 4-5 days offshore depending on the weather... During the trip we will target swordfish and you could have a chance at catching several other species like Blue marlin,white marlin, sailfish, wahoo, tuna, chechadas,tile fish, pomfret, mako, thresher sharks and many others... Last year 3 of our Seminar related trips produce well over 50 swordfish and the boats total catch record for the season was 172 swords in 15 trips with a few exceeding the 400lb range and several in the 300s... When you go on this trip you become the angler until you say I quit :biggrin:. The Booby trap set the new records for the most swordfish caught in a single day on several trips last season with the most being 14 daytime swords in one day and had two trips with 21 swords so get ready to do some reeling we plan on exceeding those records this season:walkingsm .. Look forward to seeing everyone at the Seminar on March 23rd and Good Luck:clover::bounce:... We are looking forward to this years trips! Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*
*Must be 18 years or older to win. This trip has no cash value and can not be sold or traded. Trip must be taken between April 4/1/13 and7/31/2013. Keep checking in here on 2cool for updates and go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for more info on the Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit daily.*


----------



## Wahoo Man

Myself and Offshore Man will be there for sure.
Andy


----------



## broadonrod

*







Talked to Chris Hoover a couple of days ago at Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center... Guess what he said







........... He said we gotcha covered ! Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center for the second year in a row is going to furnish the MONSTER TENT over the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Veteran Benefit!!! This is a major expense and had us kind of worried about the weather last year until we talked to the great folks at Ron Hoover! This year Chris Hoover instantly with out a blink of an eye said we have ya covered again do you need more? I don't know if ya'll remember how big the tent was Ron Hoover furnished last year but I think that was plenty big for this year also! Just another example of great people doing great thing! Giving back to those who gave so much for us !!!! A BIG THANKS goes out to all at Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center! Make sure you stop by and see the Ron Hoover group at the Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit..







 Now we don't have to worry about the weather :biggrin:.... Thanks again Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *

*Visit Ron Hoovers web site by going to our Texas Swordfish Seminars sponsor page at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com click on Ron Hoovers Logo and check them out !!! *


----------



## broadonrod

*







Ok here is another returning sponsor of the 3rd Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar..... *The Everyday Heroes have got alot of good people stepping up supporting the disabled veterans again this year... *Take The* Pappa Restaurants *for example* :work:.... This is their second year in a row to be a major sponsor and they really stepped up to the plate fast.. Once again it took less than a couple of minutes to get word through to the top of the Pappas Restaurants chain and get the entire lunch and dinners for the* Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benifit covered *!!! Im thinking, well maybe they will give us a break :/ nope!* They are donating and catering all the BBQ for this great event!







*All these great people piled up in one place at one time... :ac550: Forget the fishing. Surfside Marina is just going to be the place to meet great people March 23rd !!!! _I met one of the Pappas family members while offshore swordfishing talking on the VHF.._ What a great bunch of people the Pappas family is without question and the food matches up... Pappas Restaurants are my favorite place to eat ......... Thanks Pappas Family for suporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and "Everyday Heroes" Veterans !!!!







_Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden _


----------



## broadonrod

bkb7777 said:


> cant wait!! Did they ever make the videos from last years seminar?


 Sorry my brother just getting back to the reply... No we decided to wait... Looking forward to seeing you and your fishing team there !!!! Its time to Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## bkb7777

Its no problem I remember last year how crazy things were goin for you getting everything ready!! and Dang I wanted a copy of it.. Good thing I videoed most of it with my video camera!!  I look forward to seeing yall there, we had a blast last year!!


----------



## were bit

Brett you need some help. IM in town love to help


----------



## broadonrod

Sponsors are stacking up !  I want to get the schedule of events up soon keep checking in here on 2cool or on our website for the updates. Ill get it up ASAP... BUT we have another guest coming into town and we feel very fortunate to get the news... I talked to DL "DISCO LUIS" Herrera a couple of days ago and told him man this thing is getting BIG we sure could use you at one of the Break out Tables at the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar. He has been swordfishing for a long time and has made quite a name for himself in the Swordfishing world... He has fished with us on a couple of trips the last 2 seasons and fishes off and on with Nick at BN'M.. You may have seen DL in Big Game Fishing Magazine a few months back or in our Super Slam Spread last month in Sport Fishing Magazine.. Great guy with lots of knowledge about Swordfishing for sure! He can rig a squid with a quickness ... Looking forward to getting DL here from Miami to be part of the Texas Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes Benefit ! Here is a few Pics of DL and I and DL with Capt.Nick Stanczyk of BN'M Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*







We have another BIG one here! Diamond Fishing Products has stepped up to the plate ! They are donating alot of GREAT stuff ! They have donated more and more each year and have been a major sponsor now 3 years in a row... I talked to John today and about flipped when he said what he was doing for the Seminar... This is another one of our swordfishing friends from Florida headed this way supporting our Everyday Heroes... Our Raffle and Auctions would not be the same without these fine people donating all of the great items they do each year. Wait until you see what Diamond Fishing Products is bringing to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! I know where my raffle tickets are going ... Thanks a million John and the rest of the great folks at Diamond Fishing Products for making the Swordfish Seminar/Benefit better each year ! Diamond Fishing Products makes the only line we ever plan on spooling our reels with on the Booby Trap :work:..You can Check out Diamond Fishing Products on our Website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com just click on their logo to see their site.







Thanks Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

* And yet we have another Sponsor stepping up !!! PELAGIC High Performance Offshore Gear* *has donated a pile of stuff ! I Talked to Ron a couple of Days ago and he said... What do ya need and it was that easy ! Im pretty sure everyone here that fishes blue water has PELAGIC High Performance offshore Gear. About every hard core fisherman on the planet has PELAGIC shirts, shorts, visors,hats or gloves on in most of the fishing pics I see ... The Seminar will have PELAGIC gear stacked up so plan on buying more raffle tickets than you think its going to be hard to skip a bucket with this kind of gear everywhere :work:.... Thanks Ron and all of the rest of the PELAGIC High Performance offshore Gear folks for your great donations to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Every Day Heroes Benefit supporting our US Veterans ! You folks are first class in every way ! :flag:Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok Break Time *

Here is a Video of one of the trips we auctioned off on the Booby Trap at the 2012 Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar. What a great time with great supporters !!! Thanks you Pappa Joe, Chad and Jared for supporting the Seminars Everyday Heroes last year and see ya March 23rd at this years seminar !!! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## gregory

what a cool deal! I am currently serving my second tour overseas...one in Iraq and this one in Afghanistan and am looking forward to going fishing offshore when I get home! Should be done for good and can finally get my wife and I the house we have been dreaming of...and of course my fishing vessel down in Brownsville! Ahhh the joys of taxfree money! 

Best of luck with the event!


----------



## Disco Lady

Thank you Capt. Brett, very happy to be part of such a great cause for are Vets.
See y'all soon sucka's!!!!


DL


----------



## broadonrod

Get Tight Sucka! Looks like a lot of our Florida buddies are headed this way... Most of our vendor tables are from Florida so far... Cool seeing people from all over the US coming for sure.. I talked to a few guys even as far as California planning on making the Seminar... Glad to have ya DL ... Time to raise some more money for our Everyday Heroes! Capt.Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*EEE Ha :clover: Sportfishing Photography by Will Drost out of Louisiana is headed this way March 23rd for the third year in a row... Not only will we have one of if not the best outdoor photographers in the world with us but Will Drost is bringing







300-400 lbs of CRAWFISH !!!!







 Will Drost is the Photographer that has been with us on several trips and we met when SportFishing Magazine sent him to the Booby Trap for a spread they did a few years back with us.. You will not meet a finer fella than Will Drost and I can't wait to get him back here to Texas to pick his brain and sharpen our photography skills ... Will is planning on making several trips this summer on the Booby Trap and we can't wait !!! Sportfishing Photography by Will Drost has been a Sponsor each year and man I can't wait to see what the Everyday Heroes do with their boiling pots and Wills CRAWFISH this year! Thanks Sportfishing Photography by Will Drost for your suport again this year to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit !!! Will also told me lots of good ol Louisiana folks are headed this way for the Seminar/Benefit! Thanks Will For all you have done and doing for the Seminar/"Everyday Heroes" US Veterans !!!! You are a class act my friend! And Thanks again for all the CRAWFISH ! Capt. Ahab Check out Will at **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** on our sponsor page or just click here **www.willdrost.com** Get Tight Suckas! :work: The Mud Bugs Are Coming !*


----------



## broadonrod

*Lets top off the Crawfish Will Drost is bringing with about 300-400 lbs of BIG BOILED SHRIMP :work:...**Ryan Services out of ElCampo* *Texas* each year along with all the "Everyday Heroes" volunteers do a *MONSTER SHRIMP BOIL ! Ryan Services** and the Volunteers will be cooking and serving all the SHRIMP and CRAWFISH again this year... Mr. Ryan is bringing the Shrimp ,Will Drost is bringing the CRAWFISH and PAPPAS Restaurants is bringing all the great BBQ for the Texas Swordfish Seminar /Everyday Heroes benefit... I don't think anyone is leaving this event hungry ... What a great bunch of businesses, families and friends we have supporting our Veterans ! Thanks Ryan Services for the SHRIMP !!!*

*To become a sponsor or donate a raffle/auction item please go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** or call Holden Roofing at 281-344-9083 Thanks everyone for everything... I still have a LOT of sponsors to list and schedule of events so keep watching here to see the folks stepping up supporting the Benefit daily . Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*Lots of talk about Swordfish bills being painted.. We get tons of emails on our website wanting to know what to do with them, how to ship them, who paints them and on and on... Well I have been keeping this guy to a secret to myself ... Dan Matthews is doing the best work I have ever seen on Swordfish Bills... The natural look with high gloss, the complete painted look either way, and here ya go... Since Marlin Magazine just thru him out to the fishing world and did the right up on Dan I guess the cats out of the bag :slimer:... Swordfish bills take time and skill Dan has it down to a T... He will be displaying his swordbills at the Texas Swordfish seminar and actually have several there for sale already painted... He will be flying in for the event with the goal of being Texas, Louisiana and Floridas go to artist when it comes to swordfish bills!After looking at his work and the quality I have already set him up to paint about 4-5 of our bills taken on the Booby Trap and just directed him to around 10 others that have been waiting to find the right artist to paint their trophy broadbills... Dan is very fair on price and seems to have a great turn around... Most of all, you all get to see his work and meet this great artist Dan Mathews in person March 23rd at the Texas Swordfish Seminar. He is going to cover all the bases you need to know about preserving your bills,shiping, and how to get the ball rolling to a great looking sword bill :work:... If you have a bill you need painted bring it with ya and he can pack it back with him to Florida after the Seminar... *

*Now the good part .. Dan Matthews is going to donate to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit one painted swordbill that has already been painted for an:clover: auction or raffle and another for auction that you can send to him once you catch the sword you are after to get costom painted !!!! :mpd:Thanks Dan Matthews :mpd: for your support and looking forward to seeing you March 23 my brother! Thanks for the 2 bills my brother !!! Capt. Ahab *
*







*
*Here are a few pics. You can visit Dans website or click on **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** and go to our sponsor page **http://matthewsart.net/index.html*


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those are flat bad arse!!! I know where mine will be going when Mr. socks gets it out of the water soon!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

broadonrod said:


> *Lots of talk about Swordfish bills being painted.. We get tons of emails on our website wanting to know what to do with them, how to ship them, who paints them and on and on... Well I have been keeping this guy to a secret to myself ... Dan Matthews is doing the best work I have ever seen on Swordfish Bills... **You can visit Dans website or click on **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** and go to our sponsor page **[URL]http://matthewsart.net/index.html*[/URL]


This guy's work looks AWSOME. Can you let us know if he will be taking in Bills at the Seminar. He has some you posted that really gave me a great Idea for my First BroadBill. I remember the Trip on the Booby Trap after the Seminar last year we went on and We Caught some real Giants That trip. I've been waiting and Shopping for someone to turn my Bill into a real TRUE Memory Piece and thanks to your post, *Dan Mathews* is who I will Be using.
Can't wait for the Seminar and It looks like Ms. Blind Date is putting together a great Offshore "Catch Lures Package for a Donation".
Get Tight Sucka's!


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> This guy's work looks AWSOME. Can you let us know if he will be taking in Bills at the Seminar. He has some you posted that really gave me a great Idea for my First BroadBill. I remember the Trip on the Booby Trap after the Seminar last year we went on and We Caught some real Giants That trip. I've been waiting and Shopping for someone to turn my Bill into a real TRUE Memory Piece and thanks to your post, *Dan Mathews* is who I will Be using.
> Can't wait for the Seminar and It looks like Ms. Blind Date is putting together a great Offshore "Catch Lures Package for a Donation".
> Get Tight Sucka's!


Big Pappa bring your swordfish bill with you to the Seminar ... Dan will be shipping several home with him to start painting...

Ms.Blind Date we look forward to getting thet great set of catch lures from you for the Seminar those lures have the right name we wacked the wahoo on the those suckers late last season !!! Look forward to seeing yall at the Catch Lure booth... Send me those pics and Ill get you up there... That lure pack is going to be a hot item and Ill bet you sell out of what you bring... See ya soon

Here is you and ol Konan just after the seminar Big Pappa thiught I would stick this heart pumping video up there to keep your blood flowing while your sitting in that office waiting for a god weather window :cheers:... Get Tight Sucka... See everyone on the 23rd of March !!!! *Keep the donations coming 2coolers... we are getting some great stuff in for the auction and raffle I didn't think we could top last years items but it looks like thats going to be the easy part... That had to be the best raffle I have ever seen and looks like its going to be better this year... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## HankMcB

Will RJ Boyle be at the seminar? My son and I have been dying to meet him


----------



## broadonrod

HankMcB said:


> Will RJ Boyle be at the seminar? My son and I have been dying to meet him


*No.. We decided to change it up a little and our guest speaker this year will be Capt. Nick Stanczyk of BN'M...







*
*You can visit Capt. Nicks Website at **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* *scroll down and click on Capt. Nick... *

*We are working on the full details and schedule of events now and will be posting them ASAP. Everyone don't forget about the :doowapsta"Get Tight Lil Suckas Kids Fishing Tournament":doowapsta that will be starting off the day again this year. All tackle for the kiddos will be supplied keep watching here for more detail. We plan on this years seminar being bigger and better than ever! Lookin forward to seeing everyone there Saturday March 23rd... Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## Disco Lady

Glad to hear Nick Stanczyk will be a speaker. I have had the pleasure, of fishing aboard the Bn'M last year and caught a 240 lb sword with him and his mate. Top notch operation super friendly with his charter and we got tight Sucka!!! Give him a call you will have a great experience, and catch a fish of a life time.

Get tight Sucka!!
DL


----------



## broadonrod

*:fish: Here is another Sponsor that needs no introduction... :cheers: This will be Hilton's Realtime -Navigator Fish Finding Services 3rd year in a row to be a major sponsor of the Texas Swordfish Seminar... We are lucky to have Tom as a local company even though his service leaves his trail world wide to sportfisherman at all ends of the earth! We have used Toms service while fishing Central Amaerica, South America, the Pacific Coast of Mexico and California then again tracking swordfish on the east coast of Florida and of coarse every trip we run out of Surfside Marina or any of the Gulf coast port for that matter.. His service is above and beyond and has helped us on the Booby Trap determine what we fish for, when we are leaving and what direction we are going... With out Toms great service we would be fishing in the dark many times hunting fish instead of catching them... knowing how to use his service is easy if you still don't understand something Tom will without question get you on the right track in minutes! Tom and I have become good friends and now planning a trip to target the monster swords of El Salvador to get those fellas rolling over there... They seem to have the Swordfish fever working on them too. Any way enough about that .......... Once again Tom Hilton is stepping up supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23rd 2013 and the Everyday Heroes Benefit in a big way... He has several great donations to add to the raffle and auction along with the Texas Sword Grounds Maps as we had last year that put numerous first time Swordfisherman on their first swords... It was pretty cool after the seminar listening to the boats chattering on the VHF about the Middle Pocket and Little Bretts Peek. H-5 and H-3. I know Mat and several others fish by the map very hard and it seemed to work for all of them... Long story short Tom will have the Maps back this year at the Swordfish Seminar also and what a great layout of the sword grounds... Some will be raffled off in the giant raffle we will be having with some sword gear packages and other Maps/Charts will be sold at the Booby Trap Fishing Team booth... Tom can list the other Items later but just wanted to let everyone know... Be on the look out for Tom Hilton and check out his great services!!! Thanks again Tom You are the man my brother! Capt. Ahab Brett Ps we went thru about 500 maps last year and have around that many again this year so there should be plenty I have been getting emails about getting them early... They will be at the Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit... go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com and click on Toms Link to visit Hilton's Realtime Navigator.... Thanks again Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:cheers: Here is a guy that also plays a major roll in the Texas Swordfish Seminar... Rory Starling my good friend and fishing partner has been a major player from the start and this thing woukdn't be what it is today without Rory... I met Rory years ago and he has always had a passion for swords after all he caught the first daytime sword in the gulf of mexico :biggrin: on a bally hoo behind a shrimp boat in 80 ft of water about 20 years back LOL... Rory STARLING has fished as part of the Booby Trap team off and on for several years now... We are proud to say we had the chance to put him on his first daytimer because since then he has gone and caught the state record :cheers:.. Long story short before I come to tears ... Rory has been so much help in the last 2 seminars/benefits I really don't know what we would have done... He has already started this year in helping... He is calling sponsors and getting donated items daily... He has a pile of GREAT Items listed already for Auction and Raffle.. Rory Starling will also be helping with the actual seminar at one of the break out sesion tables explaining how to rig baits and drop weights :biggrin:... Rory is a very good fisherman and on top of his game we are lucky to have him part of this great event!!! Thanks Rory Starling You are a good friend and all around good guy ! Get Tight Sucka! Here is a pic with Rory and his first look at a Targeted Daytime sword lol....... Guess how we found the sword? Good ol *Hilton's *:biggrin:... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*Looks like our raffle and auction will prob exceed what we had last year if this keeps up... Lot of great stuff coming in from Florida, Louisiana, and localy here... I havn't talked to most of the sponsors from last year but everyone I have so far has done at least the same and many doubled what they did ... If we keep this up the Everyday Heroes Veterans should manage to top what we raised for them last year and maybe we can spread out a little further and help out a few more Veterans in need !!!! What a great feeling it is giving back to those who gave so much for us...KEEP THE DONATED ITEMS COMING... Thanks a million everyone Over and Out for the night! To donate a raffle or auction item or just become a sponsor go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** or contact us at our Holden Roofing Office 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapsta Our friends from Louisiana are stepping up !!! Relentless Sportfishing has donated a trip to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Every Day Heroes" Benefit !!! Here is the Email I recieved from Capt. Mike Ellis.. Way Cool my brother and thanks for supporting the Seminar and Everyday Heroes Veterans!!!! Looking forward to seeing ya at the event.... It is great to see so many people from different areas coming together! *

*Brett, It was good talking with you last night. I look forward to being a part of your seminar by donating a trip. I will donate a 4 person charter to be used within a year. The winner will be asked to just cover the fuel used for the day. The trip will be on a Freeman 33 with twin 300 Suzuki's (hull #1). And can be used on anyday that our schedules line up. I would prefer it be a daytime sword trip but I am sure they will want to target yellowfin but its ok if that's what they want to do. I have been consumed with swords after the first one in the day I caught. Nighttime fish do it but not the same as the daytime fish. I normally charge $1300 for the day plus fuel so the trip has a value of $1300. *

*Capt. Mike Ellis*
*Relentless Sportfishing LLC* *







We will be updating our website regularly with our new sponsors ... Thanks again to Capt. Mike Ellis !!!! Get Tight Sucka ! *


----------



## broadonrod

*







Check this out! Coolergraphics.com has stepped up and donating tons of these koozies to the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit! Way Cool!!! this is a sample they just forwarded to my email... Thanks a million to our friends at Coolergraphics.com !!!! :dance: *


----------



## Wompam

:texasflagAwesome brotha:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*We should have the schedule of events for the Get Tight Suckas 3rd Annual Texas Swordfishing Seminar up tomorrow... I am very impressed with how many people are stepping up... We had over 20 sponsors today alone with amazing donations! Wait until everyone sees the items up for raffle and auction !!! I think half of Louisiana is coming lol lots of great folks coming together for sure... Lots of vendors out of Florida.. The tackle, trips and other items donated are already off the hook! There will be something for everyone this year. Ill be posting alot of donations and sponsors the next few days so keep checking back ad lets raise some money for the Veterans.. We will have everything you need at the seminar to get you set up swordfishing and much much more...*

*:dance: On another note, I know we had  350 more lbs of CRAWFISH added today by Dr. Perkins of Louisiana and  200 lbs of BLUE CRAB by one of our local 2coolers here John Do"doughboy361"..Thanks a million fellas for your donations and supporting the Every Day Heroes . The Everyday Heroes did a great job cooking the shrimp and crawfish the last 2 years cant wait for this years lunch and dinner... Louisiana has really become a big part of this event and supporting the Veterans... Thanks and keep watching for updates... *

*To become a sponsor,vendor or donate please contact us at or Holden Roofing office 281-344-9083 or go to **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:walkingsm Ok here is a good one! Mat "nelson6500" here on 2cool has donated a Sword trip for 2 people to run with him and his crew on an overnight sword trip! Mat has been catching some really nice swords.. I met Mat at our first Texas Swordfish Seminar and what a great guy! His first swordfish on the boat was over 300lbs and his son Brandon now holds the youth Texas state record on electric as you can see in the pics Mat is getting on the big swords... The trip will leave out of Surfside Marina and make the run to the sword grounds returning the next day unless its like a trip he had not long ago were he ran out of ice for all the big swords :biggrin:... Mats 33 Worldcat is a boat to watch out for when it comes to Texas swordfishing for sure... Day and night Mat has done really well and has a really nice ride. You can also see Mats boy Brandon on the LP Moon Calender 2013 that will be aval. at the LP booth March 23rd at the seminar. This trip will be up for auction at this years event !!! Thanks Mat for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit my brother!:cheers: Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## nelson6500

Glad to help out


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Capt. Bill Bahr has just stepped up again this year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and our Everyday Heroes!!!! Up to four lucky people will join Captain Bill Bahr on his 30' Panga Marine center console for a day-long offshore trip in the Gulf of Mexico. This custom built boat is well maintained and fully equipped with state of the art electronics, satellite weather, radar, EPIRB, life-raft and VHF radios. Targeted species include snapper, mahi-mahi, ling, king mackerel, grouper and wahoo. The boat will depart from Gulf Coast Marina in Surfside, TX at 7am and return around 5pm. Captain Bill bahr will provide all tackle, bait, ice, snacks, bottled water, fish cleaning, and photography. Trip can be taken anytime between June 1, 2013 and October 15, 2013. Contact Captain Bill Bahr for more information 713-416-1082 or visit his website at :clover:www.TexasOffshoreSafaris.com.:clover: Bill is a great fisherman and stacks up the fish !!! Can't wait to see who ends up with this one ! Thanks Bill for donating again this year ! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: We have so many great folks stepping up supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar I don't even know where to begin so lets roll with another Swordfishing or Blue Marlin trip!  Vance Smith known here on 2cool as "DRILHER" has donated a trip for 2 on his 30' Grady White Cuddy Cabin for a day of Swordfishing or Blue Marlin fishing plus 2 nights stay at the Port A Motel! Vance is dialed in on the Swords already this season and has become very consistant for sure! You want to catch a Daytime Sword I would say this is a great opportunity to get it done with Vance and his crew. He also has a great record on Blue marlin to boot... I have seen lots of pics and reports over the past years of Vance catching some really nice blues.. Vance and I fished together this past season on the Booby Trap and you know right off the bat when you have a die hard fisherman aboard and that is what we had... This should be a good one for someone that wants to go out and target Swords or Blues... Thanks Vance Smith "DRILHER" for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes disabled veterans! You my friend are first class.... :flag: Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *


----------



## broadonrod

*WoW... Lots of sponsors coming forward! We had 7 more sponsors offered donations today TWO of them REALLY BIG ONES ! We can't wait to start listing all the great thing everyone is offering to support the







"Everyday Heroes"







US Veterans! Here is the Schedule of Events..*


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok here we go! Ms. BlindDate here on 2cool has donated a set of :doowapsta Catch Lures:doowapsta... These lures are way cool! We used them the end of last season once we got our pack of 20







and wacked the wahoo and tuna several days and nights ... Its about the only tuna and wahoo jigs we carry now on the Booby Trap. Capt. Jeff loves to get up and smack the tuna a couple hours before daylight while we are swording and hit the wahoo at daylight with the iron... The plugs we pulled up the center and on one rigger and spanked the wahoo... This is just about everything you need for tuna and wahoo in one pack! Thanks a million Ms. BlindDate and your great lure company CATCH LURES for helping us raise the funds for our EVERYDAY HEROES! *
*See Catch Lures at their booth at the seminar!*

*Brett,*
*Here is the picture of the package that Catch Lures will be donating for the sword seminar. *

*This package has a $225.00 value. It contains the following:*

*6- 100 gram jigs*
*6-200 gram jigs*
*6-150 gram jigs*
*1- set of 4 (4.5 in. Aluminum Pelagic Plugs) w/mesh bag*
*1- set of 4 (6 in. Aluminum Pelagic Plugs) w/mesh bag*

*We can not wait, it is going to be a blast*

*Ronee Wyatt*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another great one ! This is a Swordfish,Marlin, Sailfish, Wahoo, Tuna or Tilefish trip Clay Schoolfield " :bounce:H&H.Insurance services :bounce:is donating to the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit. Clay says you name it and we will fish for it ! His good friend and well known as GREAT Fisherman Neely Johnson will be aboard also during the trip ... Neely has nailed some nice daytime swords and Clay was aboard the Booby Trap and landed fish number 100 with us for the season 2012.. This should be a great trip and lots of fun these guys got it going on.. If you want Tilefish well







Clays boy weighed the Youth Texas State Record Tilefish this past summer... *

Thanks Clay / H&H Insurance Services for your donation supporting the US Veterans "Everyday Heroes"
*Email: Brett H&H. Insurance services will donate a fishing trip for 2 *

*Boat info. *
*30ft angler. All furuno electronics. *
*Epirb liferaft and top of the line tackle*
*Trip must be taken June through September 2013*
*We will supply everything but fishing lic. Bring a cooler for the fish *
*Leave from. Surfside marina in the morning and*
*Return the next day. When the weather is right. (swordfish, marlin, tuna , tile. What ever they want to catch)*

*Word it however. I'll bust my b#tt to catch fish and have a good time*
*And I'll bring Neely Johnson with me who will do the same!*
​


----------



## broadonrod

*More of our friends from Florida are stepping up and donating some GREAT raffle and auction items! OMEGA GEAR is donating in a big way!* *Rick will be at the Seminar displaying all types of OMEGA GEAR... OMEGA GEAR is the Company that produces the :dance:"REEL CRANKIE"we use on the Booby Trap and Capt. Nick uses on the BnM to retrieve our baits and weights from 1500'-2000' down. They also make Harpoons, the finest LINE/REEL SPOOLERS I have ever seen, and wait until you see the FISHING PLIERS they make! Thanks Rick and OMEGA GEAR for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit!~ *

*OMEGA GEAR IS DONATING:*

*:work: 6- REEL CRANKIES*

*:work: 2- HARPOONS*

*







2- FISHING PLIERS*

*Rick ya'll are GREAT ! Thanks my brother for your support! Here are just a few of the reels the Reel Crankie fits visit them online to see more or click on them on our sponsor page at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com *


----------



## Disco Lady

GOD BLESS TEXAS!:texasflag

Get Tight Sucka!!!!:bluefish:

DL


----------



## broadonrod

*







WOW!!!! Scott Hunter with TimeLine Productions at :doowapsta**www.timelineproductions.com** :doowapstahas just blown me away! Look what he has done to help us promote the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit! Scott Videoed the entire 2012 2nd annual semenar and ask if we wanted to do a video to send out to folks that couldn't make it... I told him I wanted to hold off last year... Scott did a bang up job on this promo and made this video basicly to show our sponsors what the seminar/Benefit is like and about... I am at a loss for words the first time I saw this was 5 minutes ago!!!! Very cool Scott... Everyone take the time to check out TimeLine Productions at the link above and maybe even drop Scott an Email with a thanks from all of us for supporting the Everyday Heroes in A Very 2cool way..... Scott you have a ride on the Booby Trap any time you want it my brother! Thanks for EVERYTHING! I was wondering why Travis was needed my youtube password LOL... Thanks again TimeLine Productions! See ya there again this year Scott! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden Check out the Seminar on youtube 



*


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Awesome video sucks I couldn't make it last year looks like it was a blast...but from the looks of it this year is gonna be the best by far 

Keep up the hard work brother doin an awesome job for the vets


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome Video*

*WOW, *If that Video doesn't show you what you're Missing, Nothing will.
I had No Idea he was filming it either. What a great Production. Hats Off to *"**TimeLine Productions "*.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

My pleasure Brett. 

Thank YOU for putting in countless hours to plan, organize and put on the Swordfish Semimar. Because of the efforts of everyone involved a lot of veterans will get the help and transportation they need. 

Y'all be sure to change your YouTube settings to HD!

Scott Hunter


----------



## CAT TALES

Great video!! Looks like an awesome time!!!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*Opportunity*

I feel lucky and blessed to live in a country where I can go fishing! This seminar is a great chance to give back to those who helped secure the privileges we often take for granted. Tomorrow a funeral procession will travel right past my home transporting Chris Kyle to his resting place at the state cemetery. It makes me thankfull for what I have. The money raised here will transport our HERO'S who are still alive and need our help. Lets stand up for them and help them in time of need. They stood for us and need our help. God speed to Chris Kyle and our other HERO'S who make this country what it is. Thanks to Brett and all the others who donate time and money.


----------



## broadonrod

*We have some cool stuff to come! Thanks everyone for all the comments...Thanks Once again Scott Hunter and TimeLine productions! Im going to bump this you tube up every now and then along with the event schedule.. I have had several emails today alone wanting to know how much and what time lol.. *

*Ok on another note.. Talking about some GREAT FOLKS !!! Pappas Restaurants has stepped up AGAIN! As everyone knows they are catering and supplying all the lunch and dinner BBQ... Well they ask who is buying the shrimp? I just got the call from one of my good friends and part of the PAPPAS FAMILY a few minutes ago.. He said, we at Pappas Resteraunts would like to add 1000.00 for the shrimp! Long story short as if supplying all the BBQ wasn't enough. We now have all the dinners covered at every end! Thanks Pappas Restaurants for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit ever MORE! And being our favorite resturaunts ! 



*


----------



## Wompam

:brew:Awesome :brew:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*ATL Fuel Bladders*

​The great folks at ATL Fuel Bladders have stepped up and donated a *200 gallon Petro-Flex fuel bladder!* If you need extra fuel to make it to the swordfishing grounds, ATL has you covered! These bladders are awesome! You can carry extra gasoline or diesel in them, so wether you are running a 60 foot sportfish of a 30 foot center console you can carry that exta fuel to get you where the bite is and stay there longer.

​ATL called and said they wanted to be able to give back something to the community and they couldn't think of a better way than helping out our veterans through "Everyday Heroes"!

*Thanks ATL for being a part of this great event!*

Be sure to check out ATL's Website: *Click Here*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Sundot Fish Flags*

Check this out! *Sundot Marine Flags* has donated a Gulf of Mexico Flag package for The Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit! *If you want to brag, you have to have Sundot flags!* These are the only brag flags to have on your boat! Sundot flags are by far the best made flags on the market and are the only flags you will see hanging from the riggers on the *Booby Trap!*

Check out all of the flags and other merchandise on Sundot's website: *Click Here*

*Sundot's* *Gulf of Mexico package includes one of each: Dolphin, Wahoo, Sailfish, Blue Marlin, White Marlin, and of course a Swordfish!*

*Vivian, Owner of Sundot Marine Flags says Aloha from Hawaii and* *Get Tight Sucka!*

*Thank You Vivian and Sundot Marine Flags for helping The Texas Swordfish Seminar raise money for Every Day Heroes!*


----------



## broadonrod

*angelsmGod Bless our friends from Florida!!! Here is another really cool donation !!! Im just going to post up what Tom with Hooker Electric sent me it pretty much says it all!!! Thanks a million Tom and :spineyes:Hooker Electric :spineyes:for this Great donation supporting the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit!!! Capt. Ahab *

*Hooker* will be donating a* Brand New Hooker Electric Hand Crank Special *with a detachable drive unit. *This reel is very special and one of a kind.* I attached the write up we used on my website. The reel will be* custom engraved To the Texas Swordfish Seminar..* The color will remain the original color unless i have extra time to get it done in a special finish. I may have to surprise you on this, we have limited time. Let me know if you need anything else Brett.. *Thanks Tom* 

*We invented and patented a brand new hand crank reel, especially for those charter captains and fisherman who enjoy the sport of fishing. We received a lot of interests for a custom reel to catch swords hand cranking with the ability to have hi speed gear plus the option of an electric. So we reached out and got some great idea's from our local captains that do it for a living. We came up with this one of a kind, removable drive unit that comes off with a press of a button. You are left with an original light weight reel, a full hi-speed gear and no resistance from the motor. This reel has all the great features of the original Hooker Electric, plus the option to hand crank in hi gear.*

*:doowapstaThanks again Tom and Hooker Electric... Make sure you go by and see Tom at the Hooker Electric Booth March23rd at the Seminar! And no Disco Luis and MJ are sold seperatley LOL... Get Tight Suckas!*


----------



## broadonrod

*:shamrock:Here is another one of our South Florida buddies stepping up again for the 3rd year in a row!!! Jim with Swordlights.com will be donating 2 Swordlights... These are the best light I know of for producing nighttime swords, catching bait, and most of all they are like a fish magnet! When we are offshore we will usually turn our underwater lights out and just run 1 or 2 of Jims Swordlights. Anyone that has gone with us will tell you we are 100% believers in Jims lights... They are super strong and the perfect amount of light to bring the big swords right up to the boat.. They use very little juice and come in several colors... A must have when it comes to swordfishing... Thanks again Jim/Swordlights.com for stepping up and supporting the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit 3 years in a row my brother !!! Capt.Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Ok here is another great guy stepping up... Rory Starling part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team is offering a :clover:flounder gigging trip...:clover: Rory is a flounder pounder! This trip will be for 2 people to head out with Rory in Matagorda Texas on a flounder pounding mission on Rory's flounder boat.. This trip is for one night of gigging and must be taken in 2013 before November... Rory has gigged the area for YEARS and well known to be as good as they get when it comes to flounder giging or any other fish as far as that goes :biggrin:... This trip will be up for auction at the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit... Thanks Rory for all that you do every year for our event ... You are the man my brother! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Black Bart is joining us again in 2013 to help us raise money for Everyday Heroes! Black Bart has been a leader in trolling lures for decades. Their isn't any tournament boat that doesn't have a stash of Black Bart lures on their Boat. Black Bart lures are proven tournament winners! 

Give Jack a call at (866)289-7050 and he can help you pick out a winning spread or visit their website. *Click here*

Once again, thanks Jack and Black Bart!


----------



## broadonrod

*:flag: Talked to Don Savage a few days back and he said count me in again !:fish: Savage Rods:fish: will be donating again to the Texas Swordfish Seminar for 3 years in a row! Don is the rod builder that we chose to build our "Get Tight Sucker Series" rods.. These rods have been picked apart and rebuilt until we felt they had the perfect action for swordfish.. There is more to a Sword rod than just a blank... These rods are built, guides are spaced and distance between the wraps have made them THE rod of choice for the Booby Trap Team and man Don makes a beautiful rod.. Since we put this rod together with Don we have more catches, less pulled hooks and haven't broke one yet... These are the rods we use for daytime swords, night time swords, and blue marlin... Savage Rods is going to donate 2 Get Tight Sucka Series rods to the Swordfish Seminars Everyday Heroes benefit!!! Thanks Don for stepping up again this year! If you need a fishing rod Call Don Savage/Savage Rods at 832-971-3050 and he can hook you up !!! Here is some pics of the Get Tight Sucker rods in action! :cheers: Thanks Don for building such great rods and donating every year... Look for Don Savage at the Seminar at the Savage Rod Booth... He should have a pile of rods to fit everyones needs March 23rd... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## DRILHER

Get Tight Suka Rod with a full load. These are some tough rods


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Don Ray once again has donated an awesome piece of artwork! Don has donated his print *"Night Life"*. Don Ray personalized this print, as he did last year, signing it to Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit, GET TIGHT SUCKA! making it a one of a kind. Don Ray has created the best saltwater prints you can find.

If you haven't seen his art work, check out his website, his artwork is absolutely stunning. Click Here

When I called Don last year, I told him about the event. When I mentioned disabled veterans, Don didn't hesitate, he said what can I do. Again this year Don didn't hesitate to help out our soldiers.

*Thanks Don Ray for your support!*


----------



## broadonrod

2 more BIG sponsors today... We will be posting more later this eve! Lots of great folks out there supporting the Veterans this year !!! It's hard to believe how many people are stepping up! This raffle and auction supporting the Everyday Heroes is going to be insane! If your looking for any kind of offshore gear/tackle,vacations, fishing trips, hunting trips and much much more wait until you see what is going to be at this years Texas Swordfish Seminar... We will start trying to list as much as possible. Thanks Everyone for all the donations and keep them coming... Capt.Ahab


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Max Bait Trays*

Max Bait Trays for the second year has sponsored the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit! Max Bait Trays is sending a set of bait trays. These bait trays are very cool, pun intended! Max Bait trays stack so you can keep your rigged bait organized while keeping your bait cold. I use these trays on every trip.

Thanks Danny with Max Bait Trays for your support!


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another Great Sponsor that came forward last week to support the Texas Swordfish Seminar " Everyday Heroes ".:flag:.. Our friends at PENN Reels have donated :slimer: "TWO" PENN 70S :slimer: to the Swordfish Seminar! These reels are nice! Im thinking these reels are going to:an2: look pretty good in some lucky fishermans rocket launcher this summer for sure :clover:.... Thanks PENN for stepping up and supporting this great event!!! Brett Holden Capt. Ahab*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Canyon Gear*

Our good friend Tim at Canyon Gear is sending some lure packages to help raise money for Everyday Heroes! If you haven't see Canyon Gear's lures, you need to check them out at www.canyongear.com. Canyon Gear makes some of the finest trolling lures on the market, they are a must in any marlin spread! Canyon Gear has also added a really cool lure to their lineup, the Hoo Machine. This is an awesome bait to run over a ballyhoo. The Hoo Machine comes in a bullet and a cupped face. Once you pull a Hoo Machine, islanders will get buried in the bottom of your tackle bag!

Thanks Tim for your help in raising money for Every Day Heroes!


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Terry Bartee Taxidermy is stepping up for the 3rd year in a row! Terry is the taxiderist we all use on the Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture... Terry has been doing my family and friends mounts for over 15 years.. Great work for sure. When we show up to the deer contest everything Terry does seems to draw a crowd. Thanks Terry Bartee Taxidermy for donating again.Terry Bartee Taxidermy is donating one whitetail deer shoulder mount to the Texas Swordfish Seminar He will do a great job on your trophy of a lifetime . Thanks again my brother for supporting the Everyday Heroes! Terry's # 713-448-0480*


----------



## broadonrod

*Tyler McDonough bay fishing trip for 2 !*

*Tyler McDonough one of our Holden Roofing Reps. is going to donate another inshore trout and redfishing dream trip! Tyler is as good as they come when it comes to finding big trout and reds... He has a gift we say around the office.. This young man is offering a trip for 2 on his boat to target trout , redfish and flounder where ever the fish are at... He chases the fish between Matagorda and Corpus pretty hard and can tell ya where and when would be the best time to go and hammer them... Thanks again Tyler McDonough for your great donation once again this year to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit ! Also if you need a new roof you can get ahold of Tyler at 281-344-9083 :fish:... Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden :flag:














*


----------



## broadonrod

*Time for tightness on every boat in the gulf *

*Visit**www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** for more details on the "Get Tight Suckas" Texas Swordfish Seminar. This year everyone gets tight and stays tight ! Don't forget to go back thru the pages and see the new raffle and auction items listed..... *


----------



## broadonrod

*







Here is a BIG one!!! RSG is sponsoring the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar in a big way! Up for raffle and auction are:bounce: 9 "NINE" more "Get Tight Sucka Series" rods!:bounce: These rods will be up for raffle and auction March 23rd at the Benefit for Everyday Heroes... RSG has been a major sponsor now 3 years in a row. If you are needing Sword Tackle it going to be there! Thanks RSG for your support year after year... With Don Savage donating 2 already this makes:headknock 11 Get Tight Sucka Series rods so far... We are looking for sponsors now to put reels 50s and 80s on the rods.. Im thinking the way it is going that is not going to take long... Thanks again RSG and everyone involved supporting this great cause and event! To donate or become a sponsor give us a call at our Holden Roofing office at 281-344-9083 or visit **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Yep! Here come the reels half of them locked up already! Lots of great folks to post up here on 2cool stepping up and supporting the Everyday Heoes Veterans! Ill get these sponsors up ASAP... Still need a few more reels. Please PM or email me at [email protected].. Capt. Ahab







*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is a cool one and a must have in the spread!:work: RIP Rattler **www.ripoffshore.com** are being pulled around the globe! From the US to Africa, Australia and Hawaii !!! My good friend John with **www.ripoffshore.com** has stepped up and donated this setup to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! John will be at the Pelagic booth at this years Seminar swing by and see him and these teasers on display for sure! Thanks a million John and RIP for supporting our Everyday Heroes my brother... See ya March 23rd... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO! *


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: And yet another Blue Marlin fishermans package donated to the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit... My buddy **Santiago Garza** with BALAO has stepped supporting the Event and the cause ! They are donating a spread of :bounce:FIVE of their BALAO LURES and LURE BAG...:bounce: This is another must have in the boat for sure! BALAO will have these lures on display also at the swordfish seminar March 23rd... Make sure you swing by and see these guys and their hand made Marlin tackle and everyone tell them thanks for their support along with all the other fine companies and people supporting the Veterans of Everyday Heroes :cheers:!!! ! What a fine looking spread! 







Capt. Ahab*


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good boys!


----------



## nelson6500

You guys are killing it this year, Keep it up.

One pic say's it all for two of the swordfishing seminar sponsors


----------



## broadonrod

*Adrian Gray Artist/Photographer has stepped up in a big way ! I think his Email says it all... *
*Brett,*

*Nice talking with you man. I'll get the prints out your way plus a few others from the IGFA to help with raising some money for Everyday Heroes&#8230;.*

*Always glad to help. *

*Here is the swordfish section:*

*Jhttp://sportfishimages.photoshelter.com/gallery/swordfish/G0000QHY1lQ.pCSc/*

*The swordfish painting was my first painting ever.. it made the cover of Big Game magazine and was inspired by a swordfish we fought for 12 hours back in 2003. I've gotten to be a lot better painter I think... also enclosed is the marlin painting I donated to the Boy Scouts tournament in St. Thomas that raised 7K back in 2010. I hope I can come fish with you Brett and thanks for the invite. Check out this website!!! **http://sportfishimages.photoshelter.com/*

*These prints will be signed to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Adrian and I are planning to do some fishing trips together and his underwater photagraphy is second to none. This is going to be one for the books I can't wait... These prints should be a real fund raisers for the Everyday Heroes! The amount of folks like Adrian and the IGFA coming forward to benefit the veterans is blowing me away.. Im at this right now about 12 hours a day just trying to keep up with all the people donating and wanting to become a sponsor for this great cause... Its nice seeing PEOPLE doing things like this for the right reason excpecting nothing in return







.. Great folks , great cause, lots of fun, and LOTS of food coming to Surfside Marina March 23rd... You don't want to miss this one.. Thanks again Adrian Gray you are the man my brother! Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Make You Famous!*

*:fireworksOk here is the Swordfishing Trip we are donating on the Booby Trap this year to the live auction at the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit . This should be a cool deal and alot of fun... Most of the details are here Ill be reposting this one every now and then... Our 3 trips last year raised right around $45,000.00 for the Everyday Heroes.... Everyone we took last year was a blast to fish with and we made several great friends during the trips... The first trip we took that was purchased during the live auction last year produced 21 swordfish and was bought by PAPPA JOE... When you see Pappa Joe at the Swordfish seminar this year you need to meet him and his family. Those are some fine folks right there! The trip with Pappa Joe , his son Chad and his grandson Jared was the best sword trip we have had to date. Pappa Joe released one around 240-250 lbs Chad released a 200-225 and Jared released one we estimated 400lbs-450lbs which would have been the state record but the Sword was in great shape and released to fight again another day. We are really looking forward to this trip and hope it raises alot of money for our US Veterans of "Everday Heroes" this year.:an2:*

*:flag: Special Thanks goes out to all the magazines/sites/and LP listed below for doing this. All of these magazines/sites listed below took just minutes to decide they wanted to sponsor and be part of the event. What a great keep sake for someone to pass on to generations of family fisherman to see and keep! For more details on this trip and the entire event go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com details will be updated regularly. Get Tight Suckas! Thanks Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden *


----------



## FISH TAILS

*This Year's Event is starting out stronger than ever!!*

This post above is no joke there are at least 10 members of 2Cool that have been in magazines from this last season alone. These guys figured out a few new things at the end of the year and should have a great year and set some new records so be a part of a Great Cause while having the experience of a lifetime!! I was lucky enough to be an angler on *The Boobytrap* last season and had a great time, learned a tremendous amount of knowledge, and secrets that make catching these great monsters a bit easier!! This is a pic of my personal best ever while aboard *The Boobytrap*!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is not kidding. Anyone who is lucky enough to win a trip on the Booby Trap 
will soak in years of experience in just a few days!!! I've been fishing offshore since 
I was 12, but my trip with these guys makes me look at the way I fish in a whole 
different way. It's one of those things you just have to experience!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

I am living proof on that one? Those boys on the "Booby Trap" are a top notch operation, and a fun educating trip for any angler. Y'all will have the time of your life for sure. Good luck on the bidding Sucka!!!:cheers:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## jgale

I didn't think it would be possible to top last year, but it looks like you guys are going to blow it outta of the water! What a great thing y'all do to support our vets.


----------



## broadonrod

*:shamrock:Thanks fellas! Now here are a couple of guys that are really in to helping the Veterans first hand!Barry SR and Barry JR of "SUNCOAST MARINE WORKS LLC" have been major sponsors 3 years in a row! This father and son team have been such a big part of raising money, donating items, getting donations, furnishing anything and everything we have ever needed for the event even on moments notice. There is no way the "Texas Swordfishing Seminar" would be close to what it has been or is today without Barry and Barry Jr.. They put in 100s of hours in the crafts they donate and getting donations each year... They are on the event site days ahead helping get the event rolling and the last ones to leave when its time to wrap up... Major bidders in the auction I could go on and on... Thanks you SUNCOAST Marine Works LLC for everything ya'll do for the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... I am proud to have met you fellas and now to have become good friends is an honor! Great thing happen and good friends are made each year at this great event! Here are a couple items this father son team has put together so far... And believe me if I know Barry and Barry Jr :flag: this isn't but a warm up for these guys:spineyes:... Thanks a million Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Exactly*



CAT TALES said:


> Josh is not kidding. Anyone who is lucky enough to win a trip on the Booby Trap
> will soak in years of experience in just a few days!!! I've been fishing offshore since
> I was 12, but my trip with these guys makes me look at the way I fish in a whole
> different way. It's one of those things you just have to experience!!!


I feel the exact same way. These videos in this thread along with all the personal testimony says it all.


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is a quick add on !!! The trip we are donating to the live auction on the Booby Trap will have this added to it... Its getting better by the minute! You want to see some fine art well here ya go.... Dan Matthews will be offering his services to paint a swordfish bill that is caught by the buyer of the Booby Traps "Make You Famous Swordfish Trip"... DAN is not only a great person for donating this to the Everyday Heroes he is good at what he does... See his work first hand at the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23rd!!! He will be there with several bills ,don't forget yours if your thinking of getting one done.......Check Dan out on his website or just open your Marlin Magazine and see some of his stuff there :cheers:... Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Going to break up the listings for a minute... All this talk about swords I had to go back and look at some pics.. Our special guest speaker and truely one of the best fisherman in the world Capt. Nick Stanczyk of Bn'M is getting pretty pumped up too... I have been talking to him every other day about the event... This Stanzcyk family are the reason we are daytime sworfishing today... Daytime swordfishing would prob still be a mistery to all if not for Nick, his dad Richard Stanzcyk and good friend Vic Gaspeny who putting this great sport on the map! Be ready to hear secrets, tricks and techniques of true Daytime Swordfishing Pro Capt.Nick Stanzcyk of Islamorada Florida.. Nick will have a booth set up so swing by and meet Capt. Nick at the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23, 2013... Here are a few pics of Nick again Im getting pretty fired up ... Capt. Ahab Its time to "Get Tight Suckas"*


----------



## broadonrod

*:bounce:Ok here we go with another sponsor everyone knows here on 2cool... Brice has sponsored the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit 3 years in a row! Charter Lakes Marine Insurance " Brice" Insures the Booby Trap and prob most of the boats I know of on the entire coastline... Its a great feeling leaving the dock knowing Brice has us covered.. Brice called me the other day and said " Lets do it again"... Swing by and see Brice at the Charter Lakes booth March 23rd... Thanks Brice for stepping up each year supporting the US veterans of Everyday Heroes! You are the man my brother ! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

_* Brice is donating :spineyes: 2 "TWO" PENN 50s :spineyes: to the Swordfishing Seminar... Those suckers should look good on a couple of the "Get Tight Sucka Series" rods*_
*Thanks again Brice and Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*
_*Contact Brice at **[email protected]** ([email protected]) *_

_*Tel *_*281-452-7800 *
_*Fax 281-452-7800 *_

_Charter Lakes Marine Insurance _


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> *:bounce:Ok here we go with another sponsor everyone knows here on 2cool... Brice has sponsored the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit 3 years in a row! Charter Lakes Marine Insurance " Brice" Insures the Booby Trap and prob most of the boats I know of on the entire coastline... Its a great feeling leaving the dock knowing Brice has us covered.. Brice called me the other day and said " Lets do it again"... Swing by and see Brice at the Charter Lakes booth March 23rd... Thanks Brice for stepping up each year supporting the US veterans of Everyday Heroes! You are the man my brother ! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*
> 
> _* Brice is donating :spineyes: 2 "TWO" PENN 50s :spineyes: to the Swordfishing Seminar... Those suckers should look good on a couple of the "Get Tight Sucka Series" rods*_
> *Thanks again Brice and Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*
> _*Contact Brice at **[email protected]** ([email protected]) *_
> 
> _*Tel *_*281-452-7800 *
> _*Fax 281-452-7800 *_
> 
> _Charter Lakes Marine Insurance _


*Way to go Brice on stepping up to sponsor the event!!*

I have been working on few new sponsors and should have something to post up on them soon!! 
Lets not forget this is about raising money to help support the needs of our great Veterans so they can get the help they need!!!!
We all have the ability to be here because of them come out and show your support.
Not to mention having the opportunity to win one of several great prizes just for being present!!:bounce:
If you buy a few raffle tickets you may even get lucky and get to fish with *The Boobytrap* or get a really nice LP Electric as I did last year!:clover:
These reels and those *GET TIGHT SUCKA RODS* are just simply amazing !!


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHere is something a little different to get things rolling! We have so many cool items and sponsors coming forward it is incredible! Here is an AR-15 that has been donated to the Swordfish Seminar







"Everyday Heroes"







Benefit. This is a hot item right now. I felt this would be a cool item and should go ahead and get this sucker posted up! This will be raffle or auction item at the Seminar. To donate or become a sponsor visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or call Holden Roofing at 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett Holden*


----------



## My Little Big boat

Hey, we can shot the sword before bringing him aboard...:slimer:

Hope everyone thinks about the hotel, all ready booked mine!


----------



## broadonrod

My Little Big boat said:


> Hey, we can shot the sword before bringing him aboard...:slimer:
> 
> Hope everyone thinks about the hotel, all ready booked mine!


 Yes Sr... One hotel I called yesterday was already full! Ill get the list we used last year and post it up.. Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: I have a pile of stuff to list but first here is another LP donation this is an example of just one of the extras LP is donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar. Tim has a pile of these packages headed our way as raffle items along with still one more really big item  plus he is bringing a pile of the LP Moon Calenders (Mat's son on the front this year ..). Tim with Lp will be at the Swordfishing Seminar March 23rd to answer any questions you mmay have about their great products , rigging baits and catching swords... Its nice to have someone like Tim as a rep that knows his stuff... Tim will have an LP booth and be working a breakout table.. Thanks Tim for all these swordfishing LP packages donated to our US veterans of Everyday Heroes...This is going to be an incredible raffle for sure! Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:ac550: Thank You DR.TED ! More of our fishing friends has stepped up... Dr. Ted as we know him  has stepped up and offered the Veterans of Everyday Heroes a great auction item! Richie " Wampum" here on 2cool introduce Dr. Ted Zompa to me not long ago.. Ted heard about the Swordfish Seminar and what the event does for the veterans and said here ya go... Attached is one of the emails I recieved from Dr. Ted Zompa just a few days ago.. CHECK THIS PLACE OUT! Talk about a first class place!*

*Hi Brett*

*Richie Homminga told me about your auction benefiting the Everyday Heroes . We have two employees that are injured veterans. We would be willing to donate a week stay at our condo in the Diamond Beach Resort.*
*It is a 3 bedroom (the complex is about 3 yrs old our unit is brand new). The resort has great ammenities...in-house bar, private theater seating 40, private wine room/dining room, world class fitness center, lazy river, swim up bar, in house day spa etc. Below are links for the resort and some pictures we have had taken of our unit. Note that they were taken during the furnishing process which is just now completing. We will be updating them shortly.*
*The condo sleeps 8 (2 on King in master, 2 on queen, 2 in large bunk beds and 2 on sleeper sofa). All rooms have smart tvs with a 65 inch in living room. We would make it available for any time desired that is not already booked. (Rent is normally about 3000/wk in the high season.) We would need a security deposit and would like the occupants to pay the cleaning fee/tip (125 or so) otherwise it's all inclusive there are no fees for the ammenities. *

*Let me know what additional data you need*
*Ted Zompa MD PhD*

*Click Here :ac550: **http://www.diamondbeachgalveston.com/*
*http://stevens.smugmug.com/Other/Zompa-Condo/27649760_BCbJFw#!i=2328890257&k=m8C9bKr*

_*This is just another example of what kind of people and friends we meet here on 2cool and thru the Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit each year. Thanks a million Dr. Ted and we are looking forward to seeing you and your friends at the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23rd my brother! You have a ride on the Booby Trap any time my friend and be ready to "Get Tight Sucka"! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab*_


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*OTI*

*OTI Tackle* is once again stepping up for our Heroes! OTI has been a sponsor since the first Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit. *OTI* is sending a rod or two as well as a an assortment of their poppers! All of you that tuna fish !tuna! know that *OTI* has the best poppers you can buy. I would never head to the floaters without them, they are a must have! Thanks Brice and *OTI Tackle* for your help raising money for our disabled soldiers! :flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*How about another offshore fishing trip from Capt. Mike again this year! Thanks again for your donation Capt Mike Segall with Reel Threel Charters to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit!!! Reel Threel Charters is donating a Shark and Bullred fishing trip!!! The trip will depart from Surfside Tx and you will fish on a 29' Prokat.. This trip is for 4 people:work: trip includes ice, bait and tackle.. this 6 hr trip must be taken on a Monday - Wednesday... Also Check out Mikes BBQ Shack in Freeport thats where we stop and get our BBQ to go when headed out on our fishing trips... Capt. Mike also has boiled crawfish Thursday and Friday nights :cheers: Thanks Capt Mike for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit:flag: *
Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHow about ANOTHER AR-15 .. And people are saying they are hard to get... Not when it comes to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit.. We are piling them up LOL... Up for auction will be ANOTHER AR-15 Smith and Wesson.. Don't head offshore without it :work:.. *

*To become a sponsor or make a donation contact us at our Holden Roofing office at 281-344-9083 or **[email protected]** to see updates just check in here on 2cool daily or visit **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Lots of great folks stepping up to help the Veterans of "Everyday Heroes" and we are still looking for more... Wait until you see the raffle and auction items to come we still have tons to list! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden *


----------



## broadonrod

*Canyon Gear Custom Tackle just doubled up their donations !! Thanks Canyon Gear for these really nice lure packages... Thanks from the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes for your great donations !!! So many great folks just keep supporting !!!! Capt. Ahab*

*Just got this in ! Check Travis out he is our new lure model *


----------



## broadonrod

*Here comes Barry and Barry Jr again ! This is a pic of the Swordfish mount Suncoast Marine Works LLC donated last year ... They are doing another one! Suncoast is going to donate a swordfish replica to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit and man it was a big hit last year! These guys are first class! Thanks again to Barry and Barry Jr for all the time , effort and donations ya'll bring in to the seminar and all the people you spread the word to. You have made a difference in alot of lives my friends! Get Tight Suckas!







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:an2:Here is another BIG one!!! FTU -Fishing Tackle Unlimited has stepped up and become a BIG part of the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar! I met with Joe the owner of FTU and several of his staff just a few days ago and WOW is all I can say! Joe made it very clear ... FTU wants to be part of this great event and support the US veterans of the "Everyday Heroes". I planned on a 30 minute meeting that lasted almost 3 hours talking about Swordfish Tackle and what a great time we had! We are working together with Fishing Tackle Unlimited in putting together what could be possibly the best selection of swordfish tackle ever in their 2 monster stores! Joe said lets get it all... The actual tackle needed for swordfishing can be hard to find and Joe said he wants his customers to look no further than FTU... The Booby Trap Fishing Team is working with the FTU staff on getting everything in the store anyone should ever need to target swords... This is going to be really cool to have a tackle store we can get everything we need in one place! Long story short...:work: Joe at Fishing Tackle Unlimited is donating THOUSANDS in tackle :work: to the Swordfishing Seminar and will have a booth set up at the event March 23rd... Out of all the years I have been shopping at FTU I have never sit down and talked to Joe until the other day and wish I had done it years ago what a great guy.... Thank you FTU for supporting this great event and our Heroes :flag: again this year... I can't wait to grab a couple of the Booby Trap crew and go shopping on Joe for the event raffle and auction items LOL ... Thousands more in Tackle coming in from Fishing Tackle Unlimited hope everyone has there raffle ticket money ready! This is going to be some good stuff :spineyes:*


----------



## Wompam

Awesome!


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another cool one! Santiago Garza the gentleman that donated the really fine BALAO lure package also ownes a really fine resteraunt. I recieved this email from him a few days ago and had the chance to swing by and check out his resteraunt. Man this is nice, you talk about impressing your wife or girlfriend on date night :wink:. Santiago is the owner and chef so if you get the chance to try this place out he said to ask for him and let him know a 2cool friend is there! He is donating dinner for 10 people including 10 entrees, 5 appetizers, and 10 drinks! This place is really nice!!! Just the art on the walls alone is amazing! It is water front and on the 3rd story with a great atmasphere just off hwy 6 in Sugarland Tx. Thanks Santiago for donating again to the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit! Lots of 2cool folks out there for sure! *

*Brett,*
*I own a restaurant and this week has been crazy with valentines, I will call you monday. I was wondering how I could donate using my restaurant in your seminar, I own a authentic mexican restaurant that serves 60% seafood, ceviches, cocktails, and many dishes. I serve all local seafood (snapper, grouper, mahi, wahoo, lobster, tuna) Its located in Sugar Land and its awasome decorated and its located in a third floor looking the water. *

take a look at my web pagewww.diegoscantina.com

I can donate a dinner for 10 people to the Swordfish Seminar it would include 5 appetizers, 10 entrees and 10 drinks. Hope this will bring some good for the Heroes.

*Thanks a million Santiago you and your family are first class my friend.. Ill see ya in a couple of night bringing Monica for dinner







. Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok here are a couple of the Ticket girls:an1:Yes we will have all the Models back again this year... :ac550: I will post them all up later but here is a sneak preview of a couple of the the young ladies helping us out with our raffle tickets and live auction for the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Benefit 2013







. We have several more girls coming to help just thought this might stop a few of those "are they coming this year?" emails LOL.. Thanks Melissa for sending your good looking young ladies to help out again ..Ill get the rest of these young ladies pics up soon.. Capt. Ahab*

*To become a sponsor or donate items to the Swordfish Seminar please visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or email us at [email protected] Get Tight Suckas!*


----------



## broadonrod

*If your just now visiting this site please go back and look at the other several pages to see Sponsors and donations... We still have a lot to list !!!*


----------



## [email protected]

Lookin good Rory and Brett! Keep up the good work!


----------



## broadonrod

_*!troll!Here is another one ! MJs were originated while the Booby Trap Team was fishing in Florida fishing was slow and we needed a little boost we found MJ and the voovoo crew at a trade show put him on the boat and the next trip out we caught a monster sword just over 600lbs! Every since then Mj and the voovoo crew have made every trip on the Booby Trap and yet to let us down. MJ has called his family and sure enough MJs are on there way! They will be here March 23rd after the long ride looking for a new home :texasflag.. DL is going to personally get them to the airport and send them this way today.The MJs will be up for raffle and auction. As everyone knows a daytime sword trip is not the same without an MJ.*CAUTION: Be prepared for long Daytime and Nighttime swordfish battles, numerous shots at multiple swords, make sure you bring plenty of anglers on the trip when MJ is onboard. Your trips could produce over your legal limit of swords while fishing with an MJ so read the rules and be prepaired to release several BIG swords a trip! These MJs will be fully trained by the Booby Trap Fishing Team and ready for battle. Don't be fooled by imitation MJs. *The MJs at the last couple of Seminars have brought 1000s for our "Everyday Heroes" and will be aval. at this years Texas Swordfish Seminar. PLEASE READ:*_* Not responsible for sore back, arms, legs. Not responsible for injury by broadbill boatside or anglers being pulled overboard.*

*MJ GETS US TIGHT SUCKAS! Here is a pic of DL after a long day with the MJs on the Booby Trap. See everyone March 23rd 2013. for info on how to become a sponsor or donate items to the benefit please contact us at Holden Roofing 281-344-9083 or email us at [email protected] Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## Disco Lady

I love the Jackson 5s sucka!!!! Glad to help a great cause sir!

DL :texasflag


----------



## Thrasher

I wish i could come to this one but the navy takes priority!


----------



## Wompam

broadonrod said:


> _*!troll!Here is another one ! MJs were originated while the Booby Trap Team was fishing in Florida fishing was slow and we needed a little boost we found MJ and the voovoo crew at a trade show put him on the boat and the next trip out we caught a monster sword just over 600lbs! Every since then Mj and the voovoo crew have made every trip on the Booby Trap and yet to let us down. MJ has called his family and sure enough MJs are on there way! They will be here March 23rd after the long ride looking for a new home :texasflag.. DL is going to personally get them to the airport and send them this way today.The MJs will be up for raffle and auction. As everyone knows a daytime sword trip is not the same without an MJ.*CAUTION: Be prepared for long Daytime and Nighttime swordfish battles, numerous shots at multiple swords, make sure you bring plenty of anglers on the trip when MJ is onboard. Your trips could produce over your legal limit of swords while fishing with an MJ so read the rules and be prepaired to release several BIG swords a trip! These MJs will be fully trained by the Booby Trap Fishing Team and ready for battle. Don't be fooled by imitation MJs. *The MJs at the last couple of Seminars have brought 1000s for our "Everyday Heroes" and will be aval. at this years Texas Swordfish Seminar. PLEASE READ:*_* Not responsible for sore back, arms, legs. Not responsible for injury by broadbill boatside or anglers being pulled overboard.
> 
> LMAO, I'll bring his cousin I bought last year!*


----------



## broadonrod

You trying to post this one LOL!!! Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Millennium Marine*

*Millennium Marine* was one of the very first sponsors of the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit. *Jason and Jody* have once again stepped up and are donating some custom aluminum products for this years event. Anyone who needs some aluminum work done on their boat needs to give *Jason* a call at *281-291-9892*. They do awesome work. Wether it is something as small as a cooler rack to T-Tops to full blown Tuna Towers *Millennium Marine* can take care of you! Last year they brought a custom aluminum swordfish that was really cool. I couldn't pass it up on the auction! Thanks *Millennium Marine* for your help!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Engel Coolers* just sent us an insulated fish bag for the auction! *Engel Coolers*, well known for there tough *Deep Blue* coolers makes an awesome fish bag that is a must to bring home those swordfish that won't fit in the ice box! If your are looking for a quality cooler that will hold ice for days or a fish bag to bring home that catch of a lifetime, check out *Engel Coolers* website!

*Click Here*

Thanks Paul and Engel Coolers for sponsoring Everyday Heroes!


----------



## broadonrod

*Slide show works on Iphone now used Youtube music*


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another one of the models that will be helping with the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar. 







To become a sponsor visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or email us at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*We will be donating a Photo package hunt on the Holden Roofing Pasture/Nunley Chittim*

*:fireworksWe are going to donate a :camera: Photo/Video hunt for 2 on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... :camera: The hunt will be for 2 people meals, guide, lodge and transportation to and from blinds included... The ranch is known as one of if not the best lowfence ranches for Monster Freerange Whitetail in Texas... It is not uncommon to see 100 deer a day some of them being in the 160 to the 200s class B/C Whitetails... You could also see hogs, javalina, mountain lion, turkey, badger and many other wild critters running around to capture on camera... The ranch is just under 15000 acres and covered with all kinds of wildlife... The photo/video hunt will be for 3 days and 2 nights at the ranch located in Maverick co... Trip must be used between Sept. and Dec. of 2012... Thanks to all of you helping support our Veterans !!!! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :flag:*







*







*


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapstaBarry Shaneyfelt and Barry Jr with Suncoast Marine Works LLC just keep adding item! Pretty much what they do every year .. They are donating another 3 Dorado benches to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar! Barry and his son Barry Jr as I have mentioned many times are a really big part of this benefit and just keep making it better! Thanks Sun Coast Marine Works LLC and the Shaneyfelts for all you do for our Everyday Heroes! Get Tight Suckas! :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod

Her*e is a video that was donated by the Booby Trap Fishing Team to Rick Jacobson last summer with a couple of really good guys that purchased the trip to nail down where and how to catch swords. This trip the Booby Trap Team covered alot of angles with the anglers and the following trip Wompum smacked the swords finding new areas using what he learned here... Both of these guys caught a pile of swords on this trip and what a blast... On the trip we covered where to look for swords, how to rig baits and leaders, how to drop on double headers and bump trolling when the swordfish were tough to find... All of these Swordfishing Tips will be at the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23rd so don't miss this great event supporting our US veterans of Everyday Heroes! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap Fishing Team for more info on the event visit **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** and to become a sponsor or donate item for raffle or auction contact us at **[email protected]*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fish: Mark at "Baitmasters" has stepped up again for the 3rd year in a row! We buy a lot of bait on the Booby Trap and Baitmasters has been our go to company for ballyhoo, squid and pretty much all of our bait for several years. When you are looking for quality I would rate their baits number one in the business. These guys have everything you need when it comes to offshore baits. We have caught more swords and marlin on Bait Masters baits than any other bait and just ordered our baits for this years season. They will be donating some great raffle prizes again this years don't miss the raffles for these gift certificates and more! Check out Baitmasters on the web at www.BaitMasters.com Thanks Mark and everyone involved at Baitmasters for supporting the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar Every Day Heroes benefit! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden :flag:*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*This Will Be A Great Trip!!!*

This year Brett has put up for auction a chance at being in a national magazine!:biggrin: 
Hopefully we will get him to donate a few more like last year:wink:
The trips are crazy I have ben out with them and they are memorable moments to say the least!! 
Having you face posted in several magazines will most likely just be icing on the cake for a great trip. Catching swordfish and seeing them on the surface is awesome, you may even get to catch a few other Pelagics if the rips surfaces!!:dance:
Remember this is for our veterans that make this great country what is is today!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksPerformance Contractors,INC :fireworkshas stepped up again !!! These folks are first class ! Check this out Brian calls and said what are you going to do with all those Get Tight Sucka Series rods with out reels :rotfl:... Lets put some 80s on them! Performance Contractors has donated :ac550:"TWO" TIAGRA 80s :ac550: to the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar and these will be placed on a couple of the Get Tight Sucka rods up for raffle and auction !!! Because of great folks like the ones at Performance Contractors INC this will prob have the best Bluewater tackle raffle and auction in the world! I can see the models now running around fighting guys off to get raffle tickets  Thanks for your donations again this year to our Everyday Heroes ya'll ROCK! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot with John that bought our trip last year, Big Pappa, Capt. T-Rex Travis and me with Santiago at his restaurant Diego's Cantina! We just met thru the sponsorship of this great event and Wow this place is unbelievable ! We are talking fishing , looking at his custom Balao lures and eating some of the best Red Snapper I have ever eaten!


----------



## broadonrod

*:clovererformance Contractors just donated "TWO" 80s today... Well I talked to Brian again and he said they are going to donate another one!!! :dance:3- 80 Tiagras now !:dance: This is going to be one heck of a raffle and auction! It is amazing how many great folks you meet here on 2cool.. Thanks Performance Contractors for your donations once again my friends and thanks for giving back to those that gave so much for us! Once everyone sees how this event has helped, where and who this money and donation are going it makes putting this event together pretty darn easy! Thanks again everyone! To become a sponsor, vendor, or donate Items to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" email us at **[email protected]** or contact us at Holden Roofing 281-344-9083... Thanks to all that have donated I still have tons to list!!! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another one of the Models helping out with the raffle and auction :spineyes:... I still have more to list .. These girls are great and do a fantastic job helping us with the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar! :clover:*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Another Donation!!!*

*:work: The Oak Financial Group *and *Back Bay Rods* have stepped up and are donating a custom one of a kind Texas Trout & Redfish Rod to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit**.*
Anyone who needs or wants a custom rod needs to give *Michael or Eric Whitley* a call at *281-788-9057. *Here are a few pictures of some past work. This new rod will be designed specifically for*The**3rd Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar!! 
**Now that is TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!! :slimer:
*  I would like to thank both of you for donating to this great cause.























*The Oak Financial Group* 
*Rex Richards, MBA, CRPC® 
Retirement & Estate Planning Specialist 
Financial Consultant 
*
*Office Locations:* 
*121 E. Myrtle Ste. B
Angleton, TX 77515 * 
*(979)849-2700*


----------



## broadonrod

Time to start listing some more! Make sure you go back thru the pages and see all the great donations and great folks donating all these great items ... We have some really cool stuff to list and I'm fixing to get started again. Door prizes, raffle and auction donations are still piling in... Sure are a lot of really nice people stepping up supporting this great event! Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS

*The Seminar Schedule!!!*

This is the schedule of events at the seminar!!!


----------



## broadonrod

:shamrock:_*Here is another great group of guys stepping up supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Pappa Joe Polasek, his son Chad and grandson Jared were the buyers last year of one of the Booby Trap Trips and what a blast these guys were to fish with! Their trip was one for the books... These guys can fish! We caught 21 swords on the trip Pappa Joe bought in the live auction and Jerad caught one on the trip that would have taken the State record by an estinated 100lbs but the fish was released on his decision.. Long story short these guys make a run in Pappa Joe's boat the next trip and wack their first daytime sword... This group of guys have been part of catching multiple swords a day, several big swords and were doing it in their boat last year right next to us!!! If your looking to bid on a Swordfish, Marlin, Tilefish trip or anything else for that matter this would be a trip to get your hand in the air :cheers:... Pappa Joe just bought anouther really nice boat and what a nice ride.. With this trip you get great guys, great fisherman, really cool boat and Ill bet a sore back from catching fish:dance:.. Thanks Polasek Family and a special thanks Pappa Joe for stepping up every year and donating to the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit! Get Tight Suckas! Trip is for 2 people overnight, includes bait ,tackle ,ice and fuel. Must be taken between July and Sept. 2013 Thanks again guys! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden







*_


----------



## broadonrod

*Waterloo Rods are back again !*

_*:fireworksWATERLOO ROD COMPANY has stepped up again! My good friend Jimmy at Waterloo donated a couple of their Waterloo rods last year to the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit and said this year he would like to double that up ! Waterloo is donating* *"FOUR" Waterloo Rods* *this year! These rods are incredible! I bought last years Waterloo rods in the live auction ... Looks like there will be 4 more in the raffle and auction! Thanks Jimmy and everyone over at Waterloo Rod Company for donating these fine rods for this great cause! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden **http://waterloorods.com/index.html*_


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksThank you David and Glenda Gregory for donating another weekend stay at your BEAUTIFUL house on the Colorado River in Matagorda TX!!!!* *David* is a Sales Representative at Holden Roofing and for the THIRD year in a row he and his wife have donated a 2 night stay (up to 6 people!!) at the river house with a lighted fishing pier:doowapsta to the *Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*  click the link for information on this great vacation rental!!!! *http://www.matagordabay.com/gregory/* *Thanks again for your support to this great cause*:flag: 
Attached Images


----------



## dbarham

Man this falls on the same weekend as the cook off!!! Every year wish I could do both!!


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Man this falls on the same weekend as the cook off!!! Every year wish I could do both!!


:/... We have tried to put this sucker in the middle of as much as pos. .. One week before Easter and after the Houston fishing show and rodeo... Just come help the veterans cook the 1500lbs of crawfish, shrimp and crabs We will have our own cook off LOL... Im fixing to get back to adding donated items we have some good ones ton list ... Just had a really cool one added a few minutes ago! Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*:an1:How about a couple more of the Models pictures that will be helping out at the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar " Everyday Heroes " benefit ... These girls do a great job helping out each year... To become a sponsor or donate items to this great event visit: www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or just email us [email protected] :an2:Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Harpoons !!! Omega Gear has the harpoons ready these harpoons are really cool with a new design quick connect system.. They are donating 2 and Capt. Nick Stanzcyk will have 20-30 harpoons, extra darts and shafts for sale at the event at his booth! Capt. Nick will also have a pile of Reel Crankies,windon leaders and daytime swordfishing packages with everything you need that are ready to go. Rick with Omega Gear has been a pleasure to work with and has a few more swordfishing items aval. His pliers are really cool and new deisgn on rod tips for daytime swordfishing,deepdropping and teasers that will be displayed at the Swordfish Seminar. Everyting you need to swordfish will be aval. at the event so get ready to see possibly the finest selection of swordfishing gear ever! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:bounce: Brian Bremser with Bremser Insurance Agency, Inc. is stepping up again this year and donating a :mpd: Tiagra 80 :mpd:to the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfishing Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Many of you here on 2cool and on the VHF know Brian as "Go Man Go".. .. We want to thanks Brian and all the great folks over at Bremser Insurance Agency for supporting this great event and cause again this year... Make sure when you see Brian at the seminar you say hello he is one heck of a good guy! Thanks again Brian and see ya March 23rd at Surfside Marina! Get Tight Sucka ! Capt. Ahab /Brett Holden







This raffle / auction is going to be something !*

*Bremser Insurance Agency, Inc*
*211 West Milam*
*Wharton, Texas 77488*
*Phone 979-532-1586*
*Fax 979-532-8393*
*Email [email protected]*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*E-Searider*

*E-Searider* has just donated a pair of *E-Searider Marine Bean Bags* for the seminar!

This is the third year that *E-Searider* has been apart of the 
*Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit!*

Make sure you check them out on Facebook and like them. *Click Here*

You can also find our more about E-Searider by checking out their website. *Click Here*

*E-Searider* undoubtably makes the best marine quality bean bags on the market! *E-Searider* bags will take the beating out of make those rough trips to the swordfish grounds. You will not find a more comfortable place to sleep on your outboard on those overnight trips than on an *E-Searider*. Trust me, If you only have one on the boat, your crew will be fighting over it! (Good thing E-Searider is sending two!) *E-Searider* makes bags in several different designs and you can custom coordinate colors to match your boat. Don't be fooled by cheap imitations, If you want a quality bag, get an *E-searider!*

Thanks again *E-Searider* !:flag::flag:


----------



## chuck richey

StarlinMarlin said:


> *E-Searider* has just donated a pair of *E-Searider Marine Bean Bags* for the seminar!
> 
> This is the third year that *E-Searider* has been apart of the
> *Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit!*
> 
> Make sure you check them out on Facebook and like them. *Click Here*
> 
> You can also find our more about E-Searider by checking out their website. *Click Here*
> 
> *E-Searider* undoubtably makes the best marine quality bean bags on the market! *E-Searider* bags will take the beating out of make those rough trips to the swordfish grounds. You will not find a more comfortable place to sleep on your outboard on those overnight trips than on an *E-Searider*. Trust me, If you only have one on the boat, your crew will be fighting over it! (Good thing E-Searider is sending two!) *E-Searider* makes bags in several different designs and you can custom coordinate colors to match your boat. Don't be fooled by cheap imitations, If you want a quality bag, get an *E-searider!*
> 
> Thanks again *E-Searider* !:flag::flag:


Hope she is one of the models !!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworks Ok here is an:ac550: EYE OPENER! Boudreault Marine has stepped up for the third year in a row!!! These guys have donated more and more to the Texas Swordfish Seminar each year! Boudreault Marine is the company that replaced all of our electronics on the Booby Trap installing all the new Furuno about 3 years ago.. I can't say enough good things about this group, all of our electronics have worked perfect since they did the work and we couldn't be happier.. Very straight shooters and first class at a fair price... Boudreault Marine is donating :doowapsta4 "FOUR" 50 TIAGRAS:doowapsta all will be mounted on GET TIGHT SUCKA SERIES RODS to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar raffle/auction March 23rd so mark your calender and book your hotel now! I talked to Mr. Boudreault today and he said there is more coming ! I don't know what he has up his sleeve but he said he has some more to add to the benefit supporting our US veterans of the EVERYDAY HEROES... Thanks a million Boudreault Marine for your continued support of the Seminar... Everyone make sure you swing by the Boudreault Marine booth and say hello...they will be there to answer any questions you may have on Boating and Fishing electronics We doubled and tripled our numbers swordfishing since they installed our bottom machine on the Booby Trap !!! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden :flag: http://www.boudreaultmarine.com/ :flag:*


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHere is something that is going to grab some attention! Grizzly Coolers has stepped up in a BIG way and I mean Big ... They have donated a 400 "FOUR HUNDRED QUART COOLER!" I read something that says it would hold 3 quartered elk! If your going swordfishing your going to need a BIG cooler :fish:.. Here it is! Check out their website and read about these incredible coolers... Its amazing how long the Grizzley coolers will hold ice and these things are tuff.. This company came forward and called me to donate this monster cooler to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and when I told them what we needed it took about 5 minutes for the return call and the coolers are on the way! I am very proud and happy to have met these fine people at Grizzley Coolers.. Just another example of great people from all over the nation pulling together to support our US veterans of the Everyday Heroes!**:spineyes: http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/** :spineyes:Grizzly Coolers will be my next cooler purchase for sure! Also they are looking into a booth at the seminar if the dates line up! Hope to see Grizzley Coolers there! Thanks Capt. Ahab /Brett Holden* :flag:* Get Tight Suckas! http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/*


----------



## broadonrod

*:clover:The Max Bait Trays donated by Max Bait Trays Systems wouldn't be the same without a :dance: 60 quart Grizzly cooler :dance: to ice your bait down in so Grizzly Coolers is donating another cooler that fits the Max Bait Trays that have already been donated last week! Thanks again to our friends at Max Bait Trays and Grizzly Coolers for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar benefiting the US veterans of Everyday Heroes!!! Like I posted before first class folks! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

* Here is something that should grab some of the business owners attending the Texas Swordfish Seminar! My friend*_ *Andrew West* *has stepped up and has donated this item to the auction at the Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit. This is a very expensive and generous donation from WestBurchell for sure.... this package to the right person should bring a pile of money to the "Everyday Heroes" veterans! Here is the email Andrew sent me earlier. Thanks WestBurchell for your generosity and Support! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab* _

*From:**Andrew West ([email protected])*

*Hey Brett - *
_*Here is an auction item for the Swordfish Seminar. WestBurchell will donate our recruiting services for one(1) free full time staff placement with the winning bidder. The team at WestBurchell has a combined 45 years of experience recruiting top talent for our clients. We can find almost any sort of person, but we specialize in Upstream Engineering, G&G, GIS, I.T., Legal and Accounting.*_

*Our typical fee is 25% of the person's base pay, so the value of this item is dependent upon how senior a resource the winning bidder needs. We placed the General Counsel at one of our top clients in early February, and the fee for that was over $45,000.*

*WestBurchell is thrilled to put our resources to work for the attendees of the Swordfish Seminar and to the ultimate benefit of the Everyday Heroes.*

*Andrew West*
*Managing Partner - Engineering & Geo Sciences*
_*832-230-8993 Office*_
_*281-831-6730 Cell*_
_*[email protected]*_​
_*







*_​
_*"Where Experience meets Excellence*!"_​


----------



## En Fuego

We are very happy to help out a good friend with a great cause. If any potential bidders on this have questions about specific roles they have in mind, you can reach out to me prior to the event and I will be happy to answer any questions.

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm about ready to Get Tight Suckas!!!

Andrew West
Managing Partner - WestBurchell
832-230-8993
[email protected]


----------



## Disco Lady

All MJs are heading your way suckas!!!:rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksI want to remind everyone RON HOOVER has us covered.. Acouple of folks have ask what happens if it rains... NO PROBLEM RON HOOVER RV & MARINE CENTER will have a monster tent set up connected to the 200' awning at Surfside Marina.. That should make us seating for 2000 plus people and the event if needed.. Thanks to Ron Hoover .. the covered main area should be around 120' by 200' with sides if we need them... Thanks again RON HOOVER RV & MARINE CENTER.. PS. Parking was no problem either last year, this one should run pretty smooth .. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*
:flag: Copy of our first post:
*







Talked to Chris Hoover a couple of days ago at Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center... Guess what he said







........... He said we gotcha covered ! Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center for the second year in a row is going to furnish the MONSTER TENT over the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" Veteran Benefit!!! This is a major expense and had us kind of worried about the weather last year until we talked to the great folks at Ron Hoover! This year Chris Hoover instantly with out a blink of an eye said we have ya covered again do you need more? I don't know if ya'll remember how big the tent was Ron Hoover furnished last year but I think that was plenty big for this year also! Just another example of great people doing great thing! Giving back to those who gave so much for us !!!! A BIG THANKS goes out to all at Ron Hoover RV & Marine Center! Make sure you stop by and see the Ron Hoover group at the Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit..







 Now we don't have to worry about the weather :biggrin:.... Thanks again Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *

*Visit Ron Hoovers web site by going to our Texas Swordfish Seminars sponsor page at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com click on Ron Hoovers Logo and check them out !!! *
Attached Images









:cheers:.. RON HOOVER


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> * Here is something that should grab some of the business owners attending the Texas Swordfish Seminar! My friend*_ *Andrew West* *has stepped up and has donated this item to the auction at the Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit. This is a very expensive and generous donation from WestBurchell for sure.... this package to the right person should bring a pile of money to the "Everyday Heroes" veterans! Here is the email Andrew sent me earlier. Thanks WestBurchell for your generosity and Support! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab* _
> 
> *From:**Andrew West ([email protected])*
> 
> *Hey Brett - *
> _*Here is an auction item for the Swordfish Seminar. WestBurchell will donate our recruiting services for one(1) free full time staff placement with the winning bidder. The team at WestBurchell has a combined 45 years of experience recruiting top talent for our clients. We can find almost any sort of person, but we specialize in Upstream Engineering, G&G, GIS, I.T., Legal and Accounting.*_
> 
> *Our typical fee is 25% of the person's base pay, so the value of this item is dependent upon how senior a resource the winning bidder needs. We placed the General Counsel at one of our top clients in early February, and the fee for that was over $45,000.*
> 
> *WestBurchell is thrilled to put our resources to work for the attendees of the Swordfish Seminar and to the ultimate benefit of the Everyday Heroes.*
> 
> *Andrew West*
> *Managing Partner - Engineering & Geo Sciences*
> _*832-230-8993 Office*_
> _*281-831-6730 Cell*_
> _*[email protected]*_​
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_​
> _*"Where Experience meets Excellence*!"_​


*Just talked to Andrew West at WestBurchell and they just added 500.00 worth of fishing tackle to the raffle/auction items! FTU is giving us a super deal on all the tackle for the Veterans benefit so we are having these donations go to them and purchasing the items fisherman are asking for most for the benefit.. We are fixing to load the raffle and auction with THOUSANDS more in really nice Marlin,tuna and wahoo class gear along with a tons of sword tackle! Thanks WestBurchell again for another great donation! If your looking to buy any type of fishing tackle wait for the seminar its going to have top of the line tackle and lots of it up for auction and raffle with the fishing carma already built in :cheers:! Thanks again everyone for your support! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:flag: Here is a letter just sent to me from the Everyday Heroes. This is the organization the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar is supporting again this year. If your just visiting this page for the first time make sure you go back thru the thread and see all of the donations and sponsors we have so far.. Thanks to all involved for giving back to those who have given so much for us! To become a sponsor or make a donation to the "Everyday Heroes" please contact us at **[email protected]**. Also keep watching 2coolfishing.com for daily updates of sponsors and raffle /auction items! www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksOk here is what the benefit is all about! This young lady we call Hank has spent months making this quilt for the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit. Hank has been a big player in the auction donations before and I have seen her quilts go into the THOUSANDS at the live auction. Hank is a great gal and always does what she can to support the US veterans. Don't think you are going to show up to the auction and walk away with this cheap! Just think about this.. What about all those cold, long nights out there swordfishing on your E-SeaRider Bean Bag. This would be the perfect quilt to keep ya warm :cheers:.. Thanks Hank for all the hard work you put into making this beautiful quilt for our US veterans of the Everyday Heroes! You are great !..







Capt. Ahab /Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

!tuna!*Just looking over our Pelagic Gear packages! Our good friends Ron and Colin are donating some really cool Pelagic Gear.. for starters here is a sneak peek at some of the raffle/auction items.. Several packages like this plus a pile of wiremans gloves and much more! Make sure you swing by and see them at their Pelagic Gear booth at the Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. Thanks again Ron, Colin and everyone from Pelagic Gear for your support to our Everyday Heroes! Get Tight Suckas.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*My buddy Justin Roper steps up again this year !*

*:clover:My good friend and custom lure maker Justin Roper has stepped up agian for the 3rd year in a row supporting the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit !!! Look at this set of :ac550:Makaira Pulling Lures :ac550:Justin has donated to the Raffle/Auction! If you blue marlin fish you know these lures for sure. Makaira Pulling Lures are a must have in your spread. This was the lure we had in the flat lines for our last super grand slam... When we only had the short time to tackle the slam our choice out of all the lures on the boat was Makaira Pulling Lures.. The first Makaira we ever owned Ill never forget, it wasn't in the water 2 minutes before it was nailed by a 300lb blue marlin. Since then it has prob been our best producer... These lures are top of the line and who ever ends up with this set needs to hang on to them for their next tournament. Thanks Justin and Makaira Pulling Lures for your donations again ths year! Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab *

*Visit: www.makairapullinglures.com to check out Justins Fine Lures! :flag:*


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis

Justin makes great lures for sure. I have him making me another set as we speak. They are my go to lures. Looking forward to the seminar it feels like Christmas. I got my clients to come that I caught the first Venice daytimer with. They have also fished with Nick in the keys and they are pumped to be at the seminar. I think they are going to bid on the big on the Boobytrap.


----------



## broadonrod

*Seminar info updates online... Here you will find links to hotels, info on LIL Get Tight Suckas Kids Fishing Tourmamant, PDF schedule of events brochure and much more.. you can now share by email or facebook spread the word ... Thanks Capt. Ahab*

*PDF file schedule Share with your friends. *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swo.../03/Click-Here-to-Download-Event-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

*:clover:Mustad Hooks has stepped up again for the 3rd year in a row! They have donated a pile of great swordfishing tackle to the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar.. :work: Mustad Hooks has supported this event for the last 3 years and every year they donate more and more to the Everyday Heroes. I just recieved all their donated items Friday and WOW.. MUSTAD ask us which hooks we prefer for swords and sent us alot !!! I didn't count them all but it is a LARGE doantion for sure! Im pretty sure I know where alot of raffle tickets are going .. Once again Thank you Mustad for stepping up and giving back to those who gave so much for us. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden :flag:*

*PDF file Swordfish Seminar schedule of events Share with your friends. *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

*The Booby Trap Team is donating some canvas prints of Jumping Swordfish pictures we have taken over the last couple of years. Here is 3 Jumping Swordfish canvases we are donating.. I think they are 26x35" Im not sure but they turned out really cool.. We are covering our office with these suckers! Everyone that has seen them so far wants them  but we are holding these and a few more for the Texas Swordfish Seminar... I think we will have 5 more Ill post them when they are ready. .. We have one really cool Dorado/Cheachada print getting framed now also. "Miles" our graphics/Marketing manager is the gentleman holding the prints, he has worked hard getting all the brochures and things like this together.. Thanks you for all the hard work "Miles"! The Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit wouldn't know what to do with out you my brother! Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab*


*PDF file Swordfish Seminar schedule of events Share with your friends. *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## Disco Lady

Those look tight......:dance:

DL :texasflag


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Hey man....*



Disco Lady said:


> Those look tight......:dance:
> 
> DL :texasflag


DL, You Crazy Mutha....You gonna make the trip and be at the Seminar? We cant wait to meet your Crazee Azzzzz...


----------



## Disco Lady

Big Pappa! I'm looking forward to meeting you sir?:doowapsta

DL :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another GREAT donation from my friend Capt. Brian Bordosky and Bilat Bilateral Lures! Can you imagine fishing for Blue Marlin and not having this Bilat Teaser behind the boat???? I don't think so ... Brian is donating this tearser to the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar " Everyday Heroes" benefit raffle/auction... Thanks a million Brian -Bilat Bilateral Lures for your donation... I stiil have tons of items to list and tying to get as many up as I can. There are so many great folks out there like Brian it is amazing! Thanks Bilat Lures and everyone else for these fine donatins helping us raise money for our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *

*Check out this VIDEO!*

*"*



*"*


----------



## jdusek

broadonrod said:


> *Here is another GREAT donation from my friend Capt. Brian Bordosky and Bilat Bilateral Lures! Can you imagine fishing for Blue Marlin and not having this Bilat Teaser behind the boat???? I don't think so ... Brian is donating this tearser to the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar " Everyday Heroes" benefit raffle/auction... Thanks a million Brian -Bilat Bilateral Lures for your donation... I stiil have tons of items to list and tying to get as many up as I can. There are so many great folks out there like Brian it is amazing! Thanks Bilat Lures and everyone else for these fine donatins helping us raise money for our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *
> 
> *Check out this VIDEO!*
> 
> *"*
> 
> 
> 
> *"*


I might just hang one of those on the wall. Looks like a piece of art to me.


----------



## broadonrod

Several MJs made it the office yesterday ... We only have a couple of weeks to get their minds right and ready for battle! Even in the office they are attracting fish while Capt. Travis keeps them under tight watch! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!!! Travis you are looking good sir! Glad they made it in good shape.

DL


----------



## broadonrod

*:cheers: Just in the mail today! My buddy Capt. Nick Stanczyk our Texas Swordfish Seminar Guest speaker makes the cover of In The Bite Magazine this month! Congrats Capt. Nick that is a really cool pic! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## Disco Lady

Congrats! Nick Stanczyk :cheers::cheers:


DL:dance:


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapsta Here is something else for the hunters! This is a :spineyes: NIGHT-VISION HOG HUNT for 3 people..:spineyes: Capt.Michael Kubecka with Reel Rush Charters is donating this really cool Hog Hunt and what a cool deal... The winning bidder and 2 guest wiil go with Reel Rush Charters and hunt hogs at night with all equiptment, guns, ammo, and ice covered! This hunt will be held near Matagorda Texas... Thanks you Reel Rush Charters for donating this very cool Night Vision Hog Hunt to the Texas Swordfsih Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! If you have never been on a Night Vision Hog Hunt you don't want to miss out on this one!







You can Contact Capt. Mike Kubecka at 979-240-9490... Thanks Capt. Ahab*
*\*
_*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *:fireworksHere is something that is going to grab some attention! Grizzly Coolers has stepped up in a BIG way and I mean Big ... They have donated a 400 "FOUR HUNDRED QUART COOLER!" I read something that says it would hold 3 quartered elk! If your going swordfishing your going to need a BIG cooler :fish:.. Here it is! Check out their website and read about these incredible coolers... Its amazing how long the Grizzley coolers will hold ice and these things are tuff.. This company came forward and called me to donate this monster cooler to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and when I told them what we needed it took about 5 minutes for the return call and the coolers are on the way! I am very proud and happy to have met these fine people at Grizzley Coolers.. Just another example of great people from all over the nation pulling together to support our US veterans of the Everyday Heroes!**:spineyes: http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/** :spineyes:Grizzly Coolers will be my next cooler purchase for sure! Also they are looking into a booth at the seminar if the dates line up! Hope to see Grizzley Coolers there! Thanks Capt. Ahab /Brett Holden* :flag:* Get Tight Suckas! http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/*


*Just got the Grizzly coolers in...WOW this thing will hold some fish as our swordfish seminar model Capt. Travis shows here LOL :fish:*


----------



## jgale

LOL that's awesome! Does Travis get hazard pay for working there 

Also, I think that should be the beer cooler. You can always find more places for fish:spineyes:


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Got a Raffle Item!*

I just got a personalized custom Trout or Redfish rod donated by Ray Smith for the raffle!! :bounce:
This rod will be raffled off with the winner being able to customize the guides, colors, action, etc.!!!! 
This will make for a great item since the winner will have something 1 of a kind!! Thank you Ray for helping out our veterans.:cheers:

​


----------



## cgmorgan06

I just happened to be in Islamorada this evening and stopped by Bud N Mary's


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Can't wait. It will be my first time. Looking forward to meeting all you 2coolers.


----------



## broadonrod

If your at the Houston Fishing Show stop by the* Savage Rods booth* ... We have the* Texas Swordfish Seminar brochures, schedules, LP raffle tickets, and event tickets on sale at Dons booth...* Each year *Savage Rods* has donated us a space at his booth to sell tickets and advertise the Texas Swordfish Seminar.. The *Booby Trap Fishing Team* will be there through out the fishing show at Dons booth with our season videos rolling, selling raffle and seminar/event tickets...* The ticket will be aval. at the gate March 23rd so no worries but we are selling them now thru Sunday at the Savage Rods Booth...* Looks like its going to be a great turn out just about everyone we talked to at the fishing show today is planning on attending the seminar.. We also had some GREAT items donated today from several vendors at the fishing show and added a couple more vendors... Im pretty sure this seminar will raise more money for the veterans of Everyday Heroes than ever... We have so many raffle and auction items to list its pretty unbelievable. :spineyes: *We have also been thinking about the ladies in the auction and raffles wait until you see some of the items we have for them!!! :dance: *Thanks everyone for the support and we can't wait for March 23rd to get here! Ill bet there are more swordfish caught this season by anglers than yellowfin tuna by the end of the season here in Texas after this years Seminar.:cheers: .... 

This year we will be covering several swordfishing techniques we have never shared in the past couple of seminars those who can't make it at least send a friend we keep learning more each year and this year we have alot to share that should really improve your odds of catching more and bigger Daytime Swordfish:walkingsm... You don't want to miss this one... 

*:an2:Also following the kids "Get Tight LIL Suckas" fishing tourn. we are planning on have a face painter for the youngsters.. Wait until you see all these kiddos runing around with MJs, swordfish and squid on there faces lol... *

Look forward to seeing everyone there! Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden 

*PDF file Swordfish Seminar schedule of events Share with your friends. *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## StarlinMarlin

We just received another cool donation! *Jeff Snyder* with *Quality Hot Mix* from El Campo has donated a *65q Yeti Cooler! *

If anyone needs to asphalt a parking lot or drive, *Quality Hot Mix * can supply your hot mix asphalt! Quality Hot Mix is the top asphalt supplier in this area. Give *Jeff* a call at *979-543-6464* or *979-578-8701* and he will take care of you. If your on the water and see a 31' Ocean Master "Hooked Up" give Jeff a shout.

Great things happen when good people come together for a great cause!
Thanks *Jeff Snyder and Quality Hot Mix* for helping raise money for Everyday Heroes! :flag:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Reliable Fishing Products*

*Reliable Fish Products* called today and said they have a fish bag on the way! *Reliable Fishing Products* makes an awesome fish bag.

Their fish bag is unique. The bottom opens up flat for greater capacity. This is the only fish bag on the market today with that feature. Fish bags are a must if your going to bring that trophy swordfish back to the dock! Get a Reliable Fishing Product fish bag and it will be the last fish bag you buy!

Check out *Reliable Fishing Product's* fish bags at: *http://www.reliablefishing.com*

Thanks *Reliable Fish Products* for supporting our veterans!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Check this out! Mike from Prasek's Hiljjie Smokehouse called and is going to fill up the Yeti cooler that Quality Hot Mix donated with their choice cut steaks and smoked sausage! This is an awesome deal!

Most anyone who has driven 59 South from Houston knows where Prasek's is located, halfway between Houston and Victoria. If you havn't stopped in, it's a must on the way to South Texas wether your headed to the boat or the lease. Prasek's has the best smoked meats you will find anywhere. And as far as kolaches go, you'll be hard pressed to find any better! And if you don't get that way, they can send any of their smoked products to you! You can order any of their products online and they do gift baskets for special occasions and holidays. Go to Prasek's website and check them out:

*http://www.praseks.com*

Make sure when you stop in, tell Mike thanks for supporting our Everyday Heroes! Thanks Mike and Prasek's Hiljjie Smokehouse!


----------



## broadonrod

*Ok we are fixing to start listing items again ... Its been amazing how many people are donating to the Get Tight Sucka Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes! We are way behind in our post but fixing to get it rolling again.. We have THOUSANDS in swordfish, marlin and tuna tackle to list.. Several more guns.. a pile of fish mounts and much, much more...I really can't believe how many people have committed to making the event! Also we have some VERY NICE stuff for the ladies in jewelry, ladies outdoor clothing, and fishing tackle and much more.. Thousands of dollars worth of fine jewelry have been donated over the last couple of days ... Wait until you see what Mark Herfort of Herfort Diamond Factory is puting together for one lucky lady WOW is all I can think to say :dance: .. Ill start getting some of this stuff up ASAP.. See everyone March 23rd and we are ready to show everyone how to crush Daytime Swordfish... *

*Brett Holden/Capt. ahab







*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another cool one! Clayton and Amy Ryan of Ryan Services have donated this very nice .22 Long rifle... Clayton and Amy are a huge part of this event! Ryan Services is providing all the tables, auctioneer, several auction and raffle items and much more ... They also organize all the shrimp, crawfish and crab boiling and this year have donated all the shrimp, corn, potatoes, plates ect. to much to list really! This company and familly are the largest sponsors we have at the event and do more for the Everyday Heroes than prob any of us all the way to driving the van/bus to and from the Everyday Heroes medical appointments when needed... They donate and volonteer year round... Anyway here is the .22 Clayton and Amy Ryan have donated to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar this year. Im going to have to get Clayton and Amy out for a Daytime Sword on the Booby Trap this season for sure!.. Thanks for all ya'll do at Ryan Services my brother! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/ 

_*Clayton Ryan*_

*Ryan Services, Inc*
_*Office: 800-392-4551*_
_*Cell: 979-578-3666*_


----------



## broadonrod

:bounce:*Another really cool item! Sara,Capt. Nick Stanzcyks better half angelsm is donating this really nice Swordfish Bill... There is no question she is one fine artist! She has done this bill for the Texas Swordfishing Seminars raffle/auction March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. Look at the detail in this art work! Very nice and thanks a million Sara and Nick once again for being part of this great event... If your looking to get a Swordbill done here is another great artist that will be at the seminar displaying her fine talent! Also don't forget if you looking to book a swordfish charter and want to fish with a true daytime swordfishing machine... Capt. Nick is it! Great folks and a beautiful place to take the family in Islamorada Florida.. Contact Capt. Nick Stanzcyk and Sara at :work: **http://floridakeysswordfishing.com/* :work:* for your swordfishing trip of a lifetime! *

*Also Capt. Nick Stanzcyk will have tons of swordfishing tackle at their booth March 23rd.. Several harpoons, extra darts, windon leaders for daytime swords, Lp lights, complete swordfishing packages and much, much more! He will be our guest speaker at the event don't miss a true Swordffishing legend sharing his secrets of daytime swordfishing at this years seminar! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*R & M Firearms and Archery has stepped up and sponsoring the Get Tight LIL Suckas! Kids fishing touramant this year! Capt. Deano has offered to cover all the Trophies, Rod&Reel prizes, bait and any tackle needed! I have known these guys for a long time thru fishing and other veteran benefits and have always been very impressed with how much they do for US veterans.. The Texas Swordfish Seminar fits right in with Capt. Deano has fished with us as part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team several times over the years here and in Florida. What a great family and business these guys are blessed with and once again glad to have them aboard! R & M will also have a booth at this years Swordfish Seminar.. Stop by and say hello to some great folks at the R & M booth March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. On another note ol Capt. Deano has caught alot of Daytime Swordfish with us so he would also be a good guy to pick his brain while at the event:an2:... Thanks for supporting our Everyday Heroes! Visit http://www.r-mfirearms.com/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHere is another one that I see bringing a chunk of change for the Everyday Heroes! Mrs. Nancy Ryan has put alot of time and hard work into this beautiful quilt! I would say its more like a piece of art.. I have bought a couple of the quilts in the past auctions and every time I see them walking in the door here at the house it reminds me of what the Texas swordfish Seminar /Everyday Heroes benefit is all about ! This quilt was made for this event and I just want to say Thank you from the Booby Trap Fishing Team Mrs. Ryan for doanating this fine quilt! Im sure this one is going to take up some auction time :dance:...**Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*
*Emailed from Clayton Ryan today: Here is a picture of the handmade quilt my mother Nancy Ryan made for the Texas Swordfishing Seminar. :flag:*

_*Clayton Ryan*_

*Ryan Services, Inc*
*Office: 800-392-4551*
*Cell: 979-578-3666*


----------



## broadonrod

*As you know Tom with Hooker Electric Reels has donated his new electric/handcrank reel to the Texas Swordfish Seminar as we posted earlier... Well he has gone a step further ! He has taken the reel and had it ingraved special for the Texas Swordfish Seminar ! How cool is this??? Thanks a million Tom and Hooker Electric for all you have done to support the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes my brother! See ya March 23rd at the event! This is going to be a really cool item for sure! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/

*You can see DL is trying to take Capt. Travis's modeling job ... Check this out !*


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!! I'm ready to get tight sucka!!


----------



## broadonrod

*:clover: Here is another great doantion by another great guy! Troy Day with Short Corner Tackle has stepped up and supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar... Troy is the owner of Short Corner Tackle and has been around blue water his intire life... He is a well known Capt. here on the Texas Coast and has once again donated to the Texas Swordfishing Seminars "Everyday Heroes"! Troy is donating a 2500 yrd spool of (orange/solid) Diamond Braid and a 1000 yard spool of 80lb Blue Diamond Momoi Mono... *
*This is the exact size and brand of line we use on the Booby Trap daytime swordfishing, nighttime swordfishing and marlin fishing on our 80s and the same line we use on our LP daydropping for swords. You will not find a finer Braid or Mono than Diamond products IMO Troy carries the best! Make sure you look Troy up and say hello on March 23rd at Surfside Marina... Thanks a million Troy Day and Short Corner Tackle for this great donation to the Swordfish Seminar! See ya on the 23rd my brother! Get Tight Sucka!*
*Capt. Ahab*
*Copy of Troy's Email :flag:*
*Brett, *

*Short Corner Tackle would like to donate a 2500 yd spool of Diamond Braid in 80 lb solid orange (and an offer to spool it on the winner's reel with our shop's linewinder) and a 1000 yd spool of Momoi Diamond mono in 80 lb blue. *

*We are in the process of renovating and opening Short Corner Tackle's shop in Surfside Marina in the auxiliary building upstairs. We open March 15, and in addition to our full reel repair, customization, and professional linewinding services, will carry a full line of offshore tackle, including Diamond Fishing Products, Momoi, Lindgren-Pitman, Ocean Tackle International, Mustad, Owner, and a full line of miscellaneous rigging supplies. *


----------



## broadonrod

:flag: *Just bumping this letter up so everyone gets a look at what this is all about! Capt. Ahab*

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

:fireworks _Holden Roofing_ is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the  *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina. 

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/

:walkingsmHere are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*:clover:We just had an add on to the youth hunting trip!!! Mike Williams at Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle, the grand door prize winner of the Booby Trap Trip last year at the Texas Swordfish Seminar saw the post on the youth hunt and PMed me a great idea and add on for the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture youth hunt... This is a great donation and very generous of Mike to offer to the Everyday Heroes benefit! :headknock Mike/ "Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle":headknock is donating a Savage Youth Trophy XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope to the winning bidder of the Youth management hunt listed above.. Once again it is amazing how many great folks are out there there on 2cool stepping up without even being ask! Mike and Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle you are a class act my brother!*

*Mike's email earlier today *

*Brett,*

*Rifle will be a Savage Youth Trophy Hunter XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope. I will also supply a soft case for the rifle. *

*Thanks, *
*Mike Williams Mike's Tackle*
*713-828-0202*

*Thanks again Mike for supporting the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

Don't miss the Kids fishing tourn. Gates open at 9:00am sign up 9:30 and lines in 10:00am.. Tourn ends 11:00 am.* Its going to be a long day book your hotels now. I have heard 2 are filled up now...* Here is a link to a few local hotels in the area... Capt. Ahab

*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> :fireworks _Holden Roofing_ is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina.
> 
> *PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf
> 
> _*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/
> 
> :walkingsmHere are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


*:flag: We have another add on !!! Terry Bartee Taxidermy has already donated a shoulder mount to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and just told me he wants to add another! Terry has done all of our mounts for the last 15 years and does the best job I have seen in the business IMO.. He is doing a dozen or so now from the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing pastures 2012/2013 season... Terry Bartee Taxideryis donating a shoulder mount to the lucky youngster that ends up going on the youth hunt we are donating to the Everyday Heroes benefit at the swordfish Seminar March 23rd. Thanks Terry once again for all you give back each year to the great US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *

*If you are planning a hunting trip keep Terry's number and give him a call you should see his African mounts also WOW... *

*Terry Bartee Taxidery 713-448-0480*

*Here is a live pic and after pic of the last one Terry did for me... *


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Got a Great Bay Fishing Trip!!*

:clover:Tides and Tails Guide Service has stepped up and donated a Bay Fishing Adventure to take 1 to 3 lucky winners. Capt. Mark Salazar specializes in fishing for trophy trout, redfish and flounder by either drift or wade fishing. This guide will put you on fish while enjoying a great time on the water.:texasflag

 Please call Capt. Mark at 281-513-7468 for any of your bay fishing needs in the Galveston Bay Complex! Thank you Mark for helping out with the Everyday Heroes!!:cheers:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Canyon Reels - Daytime Swordfish - Texas Swordfishing Seminar*

Check out this donation! Just talked with Don at *Canyon Reels* and he is sending an EX-80 2 speed trolling reel and a HS18TD 2 speed jigging reel! This *Canyon Reel* is going to make an awesome daytime swordfish rig mated to the Don Savage Get Tight Sucka' daytime swordfish rod.

*Canyon Reels* have made a name for themselves on the East Coast and now are moving into the Texas market. Canyon Reels knows how to make high performance fishing reels, after all, Canyon Reels started upgrading other manufactures reels and now are making their own reels. These reels are ready to go right our of the box, no need to buy after market upgrades. Canyon Reels start with a one piece CNC machined aircraft aluminum frame then they had performance stainless steel bearings and a high performance double brake drag system among many other quality features.

Check out Canyon Reels full lineup of reels at *CanyonReels.com*

Thanks *Canyon Reels* for your generous donation to support Everyday Heroes! :flag: :flag:


----------



## FISH TAILS

*:an6:Bluefin Charters* has donated 2 individual spots on the up coming summer 2CoolFishing Charter which will be in July!! 
This trip will be with some of our fellow 2Cool Fisherman. :sheepy:
The *Everyday Heroes* are the ones that make this great country what it is today and allows us the ability to freely do the thing we love FISH!! :cop:

The lucky winner of this trip will have the opportunity at many of the great Gulf species in season at the time!!

For anyone looking to charter a private large group charter please call:
*Bluefin Charters* at - (979) 239-1133 www.bluefinfreeport.com or eMail [email protected] :cheers::cheers:

Now it is time for some lucky winner to GO *GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!*

Thanks *Bluefin Charters**f*or your generous donation to support *Everyday Heroes!:flag::flag:

*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Nu Ice - Texas Swordfishing Seminar - Daytime Swordfish*

:doowapsta Check this out! *Nu Ice* has donated a bunch of their reusable ice packs! If you haven't seen these reusable ice packs you definitely need to check them out! All you do is freeze the ice packs to charge them and they will keep your cooler below freezing for up to 4 days!

*Nu Ice* had a display this past week at the Houston Fishing show and I watched them put in 2 packs in a 65 quart cooler in the morning. Even after a full day of people opening the cooler over and over to check them out the cooler maintained 21 degrees at the end of the day! If you are tired of throwing away bait at the end of every trip or you want to keep your ice frozen for the overnight trips you will definitely want to get you some *Nu Ice!
*
Check out *Nu Ice* at: http://nu-ice.com

Thanks *Nu Ice* for helping the Booby Trap Fishing Team raise money for Everyday Heroes!


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Here comes the Shaneyfelt's again! Barry and Barry Jr. of SUNCOAST MARINE WORKS LLC. have stepped it up again... These guys just keep giving to the Everyday Heroes! Barry already has a SWORDFISH mount coming and now has added a beautiful







SAILFISH mount! This great father son team never stops. The Texas Swordfish Seminar would not be the same without the Shaneyfelts and their generosity each year... The work they put in, the hands in the air at the auction and the donations they bring to the table are off the hook! Thanks Barry and Barry Jr. for all the support you give to this great event! Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*Attached Images







Coast


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Here is an awesome donation! *Gray Taxidermy*, for the second year, is sending a swordfish replica mount! This replica is a true work of art! The colors are eye-popping to say the least!

*Gray Taxidermy* does an excellent job of creating a realistic replica with attention to even the smallest detail. They have thousands of molds so they can recreate just about any fish from swordfish and marlin down to even bait fish like mullet and flying fish. You will be amazed how well they capture the true colors in all of their mounts. Don't trust your catch of a life time with just any taxidermist, call Gray Taxidermy and they will make the memory of that trophy catch last forever. Capt. Ahab has a replica from Gray Taxidermy of his 600 pound daytime swordfish hanging in his office. Believe me, it is eye catching!

Check out *Gray Taxidermy* at: *http://graytaxidermy.com*

Thanks so much Bill and Scott with Gray Taxidermy.
When you catch that trophy daytime swordfish, :cheers: be sure and call *Gray Taxidermy!*

Tell them Get Tight Sucka' and thanks for helping out our disabled vets! :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*:doowapstaKirby Marina has stepped up again for the third year in a row. They have donated a haul out and presure wash for up to 50' boat at their location. We just came out of the Kirby Marina yard getting the Booby Trap ready for the season... Thanks again for your donation and Ill be putting tickets in that raffle bucket for sure!*

*Everyone don't forget to go back thru the pages and check out all the latest donations to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar. We are posting things up pretty fast now and lots of new sponsors and really cool items are getting pushed back fast.. *

*Thanks again Kirby Marina for donating to our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes!*

_*:work: PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *_*http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## Disco Lady

This seminar, is really looking tight! 
See y'all soon sucka's!!:dance:


----------



## broadonrod

*We have another add on! The trip we are donating to the live auction for 2 people on a daytime swordfishing and nighttime swordfishing trip has some great kickers added to it this year, getting your picture and article in Magazines and on calenders for the world to see.. The swordfish you catch on the trip and decide to take in with will have the bill painted to hang on your wall as a really nice trophy... Now we are going to add something else... *

*This is a cool one! Tom Hilton with Hilton's Realtime- Navigator as everyone knows has been a sponsor for all three years now and always*
*generous when it comes to supporting the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit. Tom Hilton has gone above and beyond supporting the event each year. *

*:fireworksHere it is.. Tom Hilton is going to let the person that buys the swordfishing trip with the Booby Trap Fishing Team name the spot that you catch your first Daytime Swordfish or your biggest Swordfish of the trip ...Your spot will be named on the Hilton's Maps/Charts online for everyone to see world wide... You catch the sword and name the spot! Thats pretty cool... Thanks Tom Hilton with Hilton's Realtime- Navigator for your donations again my brother ! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden*

*:dance: To subscribe to Hilton's visit www.realtime-navigator.com *


----------



## broadonrod

*We would like to thank :cop: Detective Lerma and :cop: Officer House and :cop: Brookshire Police Department for donating their time to over see the event! These guys are driving a long ways and donating their time to watching over this great event and all the great folks attending it again this year.. Thanks again Detective Lerma, Officer House and Brookshire Police Department for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! :flag: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here are just a few of the prints donated to the Swordfishing Seminar.. Several more prob 15 or so still being framed from several different artist... Thanks Adrian Gray and the IGFA for all these great prints... I will list the others as they come in.. Adrian Gray and the IGFA have donated prints from several famous artist these are just a few... There are also several Pictures of jumping fish like this dorado we are donating and getting framed now...Looks like the raffle is going to be off the hook! *

*If you have tried to email me or PM me in the ast day or so I have been a little behinde Ill get to them ASAP.. Thanks everyone for all these great donations and sponsorships supporting the Everyday Heroes! Capt. Ahab :cheers:*


----------



## broadonrod

*:flag: Here are a couple more that just came in I didn't see! Thanks Helter Skeleton for your donations to the Swordfishing Seminar once again.. These prints are very nice! Capt. Ahab*

*For information on the Texas Swordfish Seminar visit **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** see everyone March 23rd! Thanks Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:cheers: Here is another Swordfish Bill donated by Dan Matthews to the Get Tight Suckas' Texas swordfishing Seminar! Dan will be doing all the Booby Tarp Fishing Team Swordfish Bills for our guest this season and we are sure glad to have Dan Matthews a part of the Swordfish Seminar.. Don't forget to bring your swordfish bills with you to the Swordfing Seminar if you want Dan to take them back with him to Florida and get started on them.. I am bringing him 4 :biggrin:... Thanks again Dan Matthews for supporting the Everyday Heroes... Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab*
*Contact* *Dan Matthews** at (**[email protected]**)*

*Visit Dans Website at*

*www.MatthewsArt.net: Dan Matthews*


----------



## broadonrod

*:help: Ok I am have been running behind on Emails and answering some PMs but getting cought up now... I think... We usually get with someone early on getting the beverages covered but completly forgot about the beer, water, soft drinks ect.:headknock We are looking for a sponsor for the Texas Swordfish Seminar that would like to cover the cost of these items for the event supporting the Us Veterans of Everyday Heroes... The sponsor will need to contact me by email at **[email protected]** and will probably expect to cover $5000.00 for the drinks.. We are looking to have Bottled Water, veriaty of Soft Drinks, Bud Light, Miller Light and Coors Light ... If you or your company would like to sponsor this portion of the Texas swordfish Seminars "Everyday Heroes" benefit please contact me ASAP still wondering how we forgot the BEER LOL... Thanks Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden :flag:*


*:work: PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

Got the drinks taken care of ! Actually 3 different people offered to cover the Beverage cost of the entire event! I'll post up our new sponsor this evening ... Thanks everyone for the fast support to the Everyday Heroes!!! Looks like nobody will be getting thirsty at the Swordfish Seminar ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksWe were in a bind for about an hour and a quick response fixed us right up from Scott Mclemore of Mclemore, Reddell, Ardoin & Story P.L.L.C Law Firm. Scott Mclemore stepped up and is supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit in a big way! He ask what can we do to help with this great event? I ask him could you handle part of the drinks for the seminar on March 23rd and he said "No, we will handle it all"... I have known Scott for some time and actually met him at a fishing banquet about 6 years ago where he purchased a Swordfishing trip at another charity event. What a great guy always being generous to others in need and I am very proud to call him my friend! Scott Mclemore is rated a Preeminent,the highest rating,by the Nations Oldest Lawyer Rating service. He has been honored by the National Trial Lawyers as the Top 40 Under 40, in Texas. Learn more about Scott Mclemore at **www.MRAS-law.com** or call him at 713-888-0080 to find out how he may be able to help you with your civil or criminal legal needs... I will say this also, Scott is a heck of a fisherman and diver.. I have a video of him on the reel in the chair catching a 500lb blue marlin in under 5 minutes! He has also caught several night time Swords with us all on standup gear and a few over 200 lbs! Thank You, Scott Mclemore and Mclemore, Reddell, Ardoin & Story Law Firm for your fast response once again in supporting the US Veterans of "Everyday Heroes"! :flag: *
*Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden*

*Here is a pic of my good friend Scott Mclemore !*


----------



## Disco Lady

See y'all soon!!!!:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*:brew: Thank you Joey with Enchanted Gardens for also offering to cover the 5000.00 for the beverages needed at the Event, Scott just beat your email by a minute :headknock! Joey is also making a very large donation to the Everyday Heroes in fishing tackle for the raffles and auction ...Ill try and get some of that posted soon Im just way behind we have tons of items to list and Joey said don't worry about getting me up there if you don't have time its all about the veterans ! See ya March 23rd at the Swordfishing Seminar my brother you are a class act ! Oh ya Ill be by Enchanted Gardens tomorrow to pick up the rest of my tomato plants and pepper plants to finish up the garden just about finished .. *

*If you haven't been by Joey's place you need to make the trip... It is very impressive and he has it all !*

*Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> See y'all soon!!!!:texasflag


See you soon my brother! Its almost time! If the weather is good we will go Get Tight Sucka the day after the seminar Collin with Pelagic is planning on riding with us too... They bit pretty good last year about that time .. Thanks for flying in early to help out too DL you are the man bro! Capt. Ahab Welcome to the Booby Trap!


----------



## broadonrod

*:work: Here is another one for the bay fishing guys and gals along with the offshore folks too! Sarge Custom Rods is donating some really cool stuff! They are donating 3 inshore custom bay fishing rods... These rods are really fine! I had one in my hand the other day at the fishing show and I think it weighed 2.3 ounces :headknock.. Sarge put a reel on the rod and the total weight was like 7 ounces! It is unbelievable how light these rods are and great action to go with it... After talking to Sarge about his bay rods and big South Texas deer for a while he came up with another donation, he is donating 3 REALLY COOL aluminum rod racks! Wait untill you see these things! He is having them custom built just for the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit... They will be up for raffle and auction March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. I see one of these suckers in the Booby Trap Fishing Teams man cave at the marina holding our daytime swordfishing rods for sure .. Wish I had a picture of the rod holders but won't have them until the day before the Swordfishing Seminar... Thanks Sarge and Sarge Custom Rods for your great donations and support to the Everyday Heroes! Swing by and see Sarge at his booth at the Seminar... Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*:cheers: We have another special guest that is going to help out with the Seminar! I talked to my old friend Mark Lions and the Billy B Fishing Team will be there working one of the breakout tables answering any questions you may have about Marlin, Sailfish, Wahoo, Mahi and tuna.. This is a great add on to the seminar from a boat that has fished the Gulf of Mexico for YEARS! Thse guys are as good as you will ever find in Blue Water fishing and we are proud to have them a part of this great event! If you have any questions about Trolling or Live baiting the Billy B crew will be there to help you out... Thanks Mark and the Billy B Fishing Team for taking the time to share your skills and knowlege with others at the Texas Swordfishing Seminar! See ya next Saturday March 23rd at Surfside Marina! Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Another Donation*

This one is pretty cool Lynn with American Rodsmiths has stepped up and donated *4 sets of Pink Lady Rods and Visors!!*:cheers::cheers: 
These rods are super bright pink and look real nice!!:dance: 
Thanks for helping out with the *"Everyday Heroes"*!!! http://www.americanrodsmiths.com/default.htm


----------



## FISH TAILS

*This Should Be Huge!!*

I am going through the list of donations and making sheets for the raffle it will be bigger than last year for sure!! :biggrin::biggrin:
This thing is going to be off the chain we have some great stuff going in both the raffle and auctions.:dance:
Of course we can't forget Brett has donated the grand prize door ticket trip and 1 trip up for auction that *WILL MAKE YOU FAMOUS!!!*
It is only a week away!!
Let's not forget this benefit is in support of an awesome charity with 100% of the proceeds going to the veterans of *Everyday Heroes!!!!!!!!!*
*TIGHTNESS IS COMING!!!*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Duce Rods, Texas Swordfish Seminar, Daytime Swordfishing, Datime Swordfish*

Here is another cool donation. Our friends from Louisiana, *Duce Rods* has donated a 30# offshore rod and a micro guide inshore rod. These are some really cool rods.

The offshore rod is a IGFA 30# rod with some cool new roller guides. This rod is going to make someone a really nice offshore setup!

The inshore rod is super light weight and sensitive micro guide rod. This rod is extremely light! This rod matched to your favorite trout reel is going to be the go-to setup for someone after the seminar!

Be sure to check out *Duce Rods* at: *http://ducerods.com*

Thanks _John Saucier_ and *Duce Rods* for hooking up the _Texas Swordfish Seminar_ with some really nice fishing rods!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Half Breed Matagorda Bay Guide Service - Texas Swordfish Seminar*

If anyone wants to do some serious trout and redfish catching, you will want bid on this donation at the _Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit_ for sure. *Capt. Lee Warmke* with *Half Breed Matagorda Bay Guide Service* has offered a day of inshore fishing in Matagorda.

Lee has been guiding trout and redfish trips on the Matagorda Bay complex for years and is known as one of the top guides in the area. If you want to catch fine tune your inshore fishing skills, you will definitely want to hop on Lee's boat.

If your are looking to do a little wade fishing, make sure you call Lee at (281)924-3941 or check him at at: *http://www.fishingwithlee.com/home*

Lee also does seasonal triple tail trips to West Matagorda Bay and consistently catches some monsters! He also does seasonal duck trips.

Next time your in Matagorda bay and you see Capt. Lee Warmke with Half Breed Guide Service, tell him thanks for supporting our disabled veterans!


----------



## broadonrod

:doowapsta *RRR Gun Rest has stepped up and supporting the Texas swordfish Seminar" Everyday Heroes" benefit! RRR will be donating 6 of these fine gun rest and a few other items as well to the Raffle/Auction! This is a great product and an must have for hunters... So many fisherman go straight from hunting to fishing season we have decided to add alot of hunting stuff to this years event. This is a cool one for sure. Thanks Steve and all the great folks over at RRR Gun Reast for your support and we will see ya a your booth next Saturday March 23rd at Surfside Marina! Stop by and say hello to the folks at the RRR Gun Rest booth and give them a big Thank You for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Visit thier website at **www.RRRGunrest.com** for more info on this great product! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *

* Here is the schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy see everyone next Saturday! . **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## broadonrod

*:texasflag We still have tons of items to list and getting them up ASAP..It looks like the weather is going to be perfect but you may want to bring a light jacket it may be a little cool in the evening.. We are getting very excited obout this years Texas Swordfish Seminar... This is the year you don't want to miss! We will be starting over in our coverage compared to the last 2 years.. Several things we have learned will be brought out in the open next Saturday.. Even the guys that have been catching a few will need to see this seminar.. We learnded so much over the season I would say most of what we have been doing the last couple of years doesn't even count now... We are going to show new bait rigging techniques for daytime swordfising, new ways to find the daytime swordfish, new ways to hook the daytime swordfish , new ways to fight the daytime swordsfish and keep them on better than ever. We are going to go over how to catch double and triple headers on daytime swordfish.. The Booby Trap Fishing Team last season had like 13 double headers and a couple of triple header on broadbill swordfish here in the Gulf of Mexico... We are going to show everyone the best way we can to learn how to catch 10 plus swords a day on an average trip! We are going over baits, moon phases and what we like to use under different conditions. We will talk a little about jigging for daytime Swordfish. Jigging for night time Swordfish and much more. The jigging thing has been a blast and we have kept it under our hat for a while... we will be showing you what structures are holding what bait and why the swords are there and why you are seeing bait and not catching swords.. we will also be showing leader making for daytime swordfishing and night time swordfishing. We will be going over the best hooks and why we use double hook rigs on some days and single hooks on others. We will be explaning the pros and cons of hand cranking verses electric reels.. We will be talking about water depths, water color, direction of current you need to look for in the area you are fishing... I think that after this seminar some of the better fiserman attending will have trips they never dreamed of having and 300 lb class swordfish will become just a nice average pile of steaks instead of considered a monster... With the info and how to swordfish techniques we are giving out next Saturday I think by the end of the 2013 season many Texas and Louisiana fisherman will have several 300lb fish under there belts and a few 400-600+ class fish hung up on the scales... This is not the Seminar to miss this year... We have decided to letter rip! Many fisherman that target 3-8 30-125lb tuna a trip each year at 110-150 miles will realize there is a reason the Booby Trap Fishing Team has let the marlin and tuna ride for a few years and will be stopping in the 80-100 mile range fishing for the most powerful fish in the oceans.. Broadbill Swordfish... I think thats why the IGFA put that monster swordfish in the front of the hall of fame it is just the coolest billfish in the world.. On top of that our back yard is full of them!!! I am hoping someone here on 2cool catches over 100 swords this season after the seminar... Im thinking it could happen pretty easy for the crews that put in the time! *

*It looks like the weather is going to be great for the seminar and rough offshore Saturday and a little cool in the evening so make sure you get your hotels booked and bring a jacket. I think 3 Hotels are booked now..*

*All vendors don't forget FRIDAY is set up ... If you can't make the Friday set up please just attend and have a good time.. We have several vendors from around the country coming in with TOP OF THE LINE PRODUCTS! Really nice stuff these folks are bringing to the event.. *

*If you want to reserve a VIP table up front for the auction and raffle you need to get ahold of me before Wed. We will be cutting off the VIP Tables then.. They are 1000.00 for 8 seats, if not there will be plenty of seating for everyone just not in the front... Remember it all goes to the Everyday Heroes :wink:*

*Tickets will be sold at the gate vendors and all just buy a ticket. You will get a wrist band that gets you all you can eat crawfish. shrimp. crab and BBQ... The tickets are 20.00 for adults and 5 dollors for kids.. This ticket will be good also for door prizes like a trip for one on the Booby Trap as an angler... Must be 18 yrs old to win that one :/... I will be buying my ticket at the gate with everyone else...







*

*Gates open at 8 for vedors and 9 to the public.. Everyone will have to have a wrist band you get at the front gate... The auction/ raffle should run until around 10:00pm but could be later so get your hotels and get ready for alot of fun... We have a 200x 100' area covered for the event and sides to the monster tent Ron Hoover Boats and RVs brought in for us if needed, I think we have it all covered..*

*We will have tons of swag Shirts for men, women and kids, visors, swordfishing charts, stickers, koozies and much, much more! Games and face painting for the kids after the Get Tight Lil Suckas fishing tourn.!!! *

*Looking forward to seeing everyone there new faces and old! *
*Thanks everyone for supporting This great swordfishing event and most of all our US veterans of Everyday Heroes.. Lets raise the veterans some money and learn how to catch more swordfish! Thanks from Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team! Get Tight Suckas' *

*Oh ya one more thing we have lots of BEER .







. Lets raise some money for these Veterans and get them the things they need! We call it taking care of our own! . Thanks Capt. Ahab*

*Here is the schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy see everyone next Saturday! . **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## [email protected]

Getting fired up! Should be an excellent time.


----------



## Disco Lady

I'm ready to say Bienvienidos al Booby Trap!:texasflag

DL


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Foreverlast - Texas Swordfish Seminar - Daytime Swordfish*

Here is one for the ladies! *Foreverlast Hunting and Fishing Products* has donated a wade fishing package just for you ladies! You guys will definitely be wanting to outfit your lady with this Wade fishing package and have her looking pretty in pink out on the flats.

Most anyone that wade-fishes knows about Foreverlast wade fishing products. Foreverlast makes the best stingray proof wading boots, the Ray Gaurd Reef Boot. Foreverlast also makes a full line of wade fishing products such as wading belts, floating wade fishing nets, stringers and corrosion proof fishing pliers.

Foreverlast also has a full line of hunting products from snake gaurd boots to deer feeders and accessories. You will want to check out their full line of products at:

*http://www.foreverlastonline.com*

Thanks Foreverlast for donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar to help us raise money for the Every Day Heroes! :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Carols Machine and Fabrication, Inc. - Texas Swordfish Seminar - Everyday Heroes*

*Carols Machine and Fabrication, Inc.* is donating a Yeti cooler for the second year in a row! Johnny and Carol have been huge in helping our disabled veterans as they also help run Hunts for Heroes spending countless hours taking disabled vets waterfowl hunting.

*Carols Machine and Fabrication, Inc.* is a complete machine and fabrication shop located in Wharton Texas. They offer CNC and manual machining as well as a complete welding and fab shop. *CMF* provides service for all types of industry from agriculture to oilfield. If any of you 2coolers need machine or fab shop services, be sure to call Carols Machine and Fabrication!

Carol Dornak Huddleston
Cell: 979-543-3750
Email: [email protected]

John Huddleston
Cell: 713-376-2237
Email: [email protected]

Thanks *CMF* for supporting our Veterans! :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: www.coolergraphics** has donated the koozies already and now Jeromey has the shirts!!! Womens, Mens and Kids shirts all donated by Cooler Graphics! They have not only made all the shirts and koozies but are now donating all the time, art work, shirts and koozies to the Texas Swordfish Seinar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Jeromey with Cooler Graphics contacted us and offered all of this with out us even asking... That will tell you a little about the folks at this fine business! Long sleeve, short sleeve and several different colors and designs! Jeromy you and the great folks at Cooler Graphics are a first class my friend! Thanks a million for your support and can't wait to get our Get Tight Suckas! Booby Trap Fishing Team shirts for this season! See ya this Saturday at the Swordfish Seminar! Capt. Ahab *

*Jeromey Turner*
*Cooler Graphics Mfg, LLC*
*1136 Sheldon Rd*
*Channelview, TX 77530*
*877-922-0262*
*Visit Cooler Graphics at **www.coolergraphics.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHere is a sponsor that always steps up supporting so many great causes! If you see somebody in need Joey with ** http://myenchanted.com/ always close by offering to help in any way possible... Joey is one of the finest people I have ever met... Enchanted Gardens is one impressive place If you haven't been there you need to check them out and swing by to see Joey and his super nursery! Joey has everything you could imagine for gardening to landscapes design... I just filled my garden with all his stock and have them doing the landscaping at my house after the Seminar.. Joey has supported the Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar each year and always a big sponsor in mutiple ways.. Joey went on a Daytime Sword trip last season with us on the Rik Jacobson benefit trip. I told Joey after that he was welcome to fish with the Booby Trap Fishing Team any time he was ready.. Thanks Joey and all the great people over at Enchanted Gardens for your over the top support this year again to the Swordfishing Seminars US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Just for starters Joey has donated a set of :headknock 4 Terez Rods and Talica reels!:headknock This set is really nice and will be at the Texas Swordfish Seminar for raffle or auction this coming Saturday March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. Hope to see everyone there and make sure you say hello to Joey and the great folks at Enchanted Gardens this weekend! Visit Enchanted Garnens wibsite at *
http://myenchanted.com/
*Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

*:dance: Ok here is FTU again... Joe and the great folks at Fishing Tackle Unlimited have gone above and beyond! FTU has been a sponsor of the event in the past but has blown us away this year with their support.. Not only have they let us purchase all the Get Tight Sucka' Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" tackle at cost for the event but also donated THOUSANDS in tackle themselves! There is no way I can take pictures and list all the items Joe at FTU has donated.. My office is full :biggrin:... FTU have donated items like Stella, Tiagra 50s, Tiagra 80s, Avets, Cores, Penn reels, Aftco hand gaff, Aftco Flying gaff, incredible sets of Marln/sailfish/wahoo/ dolphin/tuna lures, rigging accessories, fighting harnesses and so much more!!! Joe has a heart about the size of his enormous stores angelsm... If your looking for offshore/inshore fishing tackle FTU is the place, anyone that steps up supporting our US veterans of Everyday Heroes like these fine folks have deserves the business and The Booby Trap Fishing Team will look no further than FTU for all our fishing needs! Wait until you see the Swordfishing section of the store coming soon FTU already has alot but The Booby Trap Fishing Team is working hand in hand with Joe's staff building an incredible Swordfsihing counter! *

*Just another example of great folks coming together supporting the men and women that have given so much for us protecting our country.. Its called taking care of our own! *

*







Thanks Joe and everyone over at FTU for all your help in the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

*Visit FTU ( Fishing Tackle Unlimited ) at*

*8723 Katy Freeway*
*Houston,Texas 77024*
*713-827-7763*

*12800 Gulf Freeway*
*Houston, Texas 77034*
*281-481-6838*
*888-943-1861*

*or visit them online at www.fishingtackleunlimited.com *

*Make sure you swing by and say hello to all the FTU folks at their booth next Saturday at the Swordfishin Seminar!*


----------



## mirage

*"Get Tight" Rod is done!*

Wow, this looks like this is going to be a Fantastic Event!

Glad we could play a small part!

*Back Bay Rods*
http://www.backbayrods.com/

*Oak Financial Group*
http://www.ofgrexrichards.com/

*Hope a Ton of Money is raised for a Good Cause!!!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Hotels are filling up.. I have had a few more emails about hotels here is a list of a few... Also the Holiday Inn Express is pretty nice in Clute I have stayed there a couple of times.. *

*Reminder to all Vendors.. Set up is Friday...*

*If anyone wants a reserved table for the live auction we only have a few VIP spots left to reserve.. *
*The tables seat 8 and are 1000.00 each...*
*There will be plenty of tables but these will be reserved for you and your guest in front or close to the live auction and raffle.. *
*Contact us at our Holden Roofing Office call 281-344-9083 or email us at **[email protected]** to reserve the tables.. Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden *

:work:* Schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_*http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/*


----------



## broadonrod

*Special Thanks to Artist Adrian Gray with the IGFA .. We got the prints in and WOW! He sent us prints from about every artist in the Sportfishing World...1 Laurance, 2 Barnes, 2Guy harvey, 2 Corey Chen and 3 of Adrians own Prints signed to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! These prints are of nighttime swordfish and daytime swordfish framed and ready for new homes :work:...  Adrian you are the man my brother! Thanks from the Booby Trap Fishing Team for you and the IGFA for sponsoring the "Get Tight Suckas" Texas Swordfish Seminar.. The IGFA also sponsored our Make You Famous Daytime Swordfishing trip with the Booby Trap Fishing Team that will be up for auction this Saturday.. Im hoping that Adrian Gray can make it on that trip as he is well known to be one of if not the best underwater photograhers in the world.. I can see the pictures now ... Thanks again.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden* *Get Tight Suckas! *


----------



## broadonrod

*:shamrock: Here is another great repeat sponsor! Thanks a million Gregg for your support to the Texas swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! I am running way behind my self on lots of post so im just going to put it into Greggs own words! Thanks Gregg and see you there my brother! This one is cool... Im thinking Big Pappa will have this bucket full of tickets :cheers:.. and Gregg its not late it is in my hands bro! Thanks again! *

*Brett,*

*Sorry for the late donation, things have just been very busy. Please see attached donation letter and gift certificate I think this will be a great addition for the ladies in the raffle.*

*My company Stephen McCune Upholstery & Refinishing is donating a $500.00 gift certificate. I thought this would be great for the someone to use for their boat upholstery or for the women to use around the house. Please visit our website **http://www.mccuneupholstery.com/** , to see everything we do. We are excited about this weekend!*

*Best,*

*Gregg Filtsch *


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Pelagic Outfitters - Texas Swordfish Seminar - Daytime Swordfish*

Everyone here on 2Cool knows who *Pelagic Outfitters* is. *Pelagic Outfitters*, a 2cool sponsor, is always offering 2cooler's smoking deals on blue water gear.

Well, *Pelagic Outfitters* has donated a smokin' package to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! 

We just received the package today from *Pelagic Outfitters* and we had to take everything out of the box and play with some lucky fishermen's new toys. Check out the picture and see what all Chris with Pelagic Outfitters sent! Everything from OTI poppers and OTI jigs to custom wind-on leaders and fillet knives!

Be sure to give Chris a call at 631.225.TUNA or check out Pelagic Outfitters out at: *http://www.pelagicoutfitters.com/catalog/*

Thanks Chris and *Pelagic Outfitters* for the awesome package! This is sure to raise some money for Every Day Heroes!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Helter Skeletons - Daytime Swordfish - Everyday Heroes*

Check out this cool donation! *Helter Skeletons* has donated some of their cool skeleton art prints!

*Helter Skeletons* does complete fish skeleton mounts that are really cool and unique. They do some really cool skeleton art also that they create from some of the skeleton mounts that they have done.

Check out *Helter Skeletons* website to see some of their really awesome work!

*http://www.helterskeletons.com*

Thanks Eric with *Helter Sketletons* for the cool donation! Our vets appreciate it! :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## capttravis

StarlinMarlin said:


> Check out this cool donation! *Helter Skeletons* has donated some of their cool skeleton art prints!
> 
> *Helter Skeletons* does complete fish skeleton mounts that are really cool and unique. They do some really cool skeleton art also that they create from some of the skeleton mounts that they have done.
> 
> Check out *Helter Skeletons* website to see some of their really awesome work!
> 
> *http://www.helterskeletons.com*
> 
> Thanks Eric with *Helter Sketletons* for the cool donation! Our vets appreciate it! :flag: :flag: :flag:


I saw these prints at our Holden Roofing office last week and they were AWESOME.... Between these prints and the really cool prints from Adrian Gray, this auction is going to be unbelievable!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

:bounce:We just got a package in from *Snappler Slapper Lures *that will make a few fishermen happy!! 

They sent us several different colors and multiple sizes of the ever popular Snapper Slapper these lures simply catch fish. :biggrin:

They are a go to when the bite is slow on the bottom. 
Sent along with the bottom gear is some supper cool jet head trolling* Screamers*!!
*Thank you Woody for your support of the "Everyday Heroes"!!*
For anyone wanting to stock up on these babies just go to: *http://www.snapperslapperlures.com/

This Raffle and Auction is going to be nuts we have lots of great items and it is getting closer by the minute!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!
Please help get the word out let's raise some money!!!** :flag:
*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Steve Whitlock - Texas Swordfish Seminar - Booby Trap*

Artist *Steve Whitlock* from Sarasota, Florida has donated a really cool fishing chart print, "Gulf Slam".

Steve specializes in gamefish art and has done some amazing work. His Nautical Chart Prints are really cool. You will want to see the chart prints he has donated!

Be sure to check out all of Steve's art on his website at:

http://stevewhitlock.com

Thanks *Steve Whitlock* on behalf of the Booby Trap Fishing Team and Everyday Heroes!


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is another great donation !*

*:work: Mary Jacobsen, Tom Herring and Scott Hunter, beneficiaries of Rik*
*Jacobsen's fishing business, have donated a fishing package that*
*includes Rik's 2013 Ultimate Fishing Guide, Rik's State Water Book,*
*Rik's Instructional DVD, a copy of Inside 9 when it's released and a*
*







offshore fishing trip to some of Rik's secret spots.







*

*Mary, Tom and Scott will be revamping redsnapperfishing.com in the*
*next couple of months and will continue to provide right on numbers*
*for a long time to come. They will also be setting up ecommerce on the*
*new website so you will be able to purchase books and DVD's directly*
*from the website and download GPS coordinates to load onto your GPS.*

*:walkingsm Mary will have a booth at the Texas Sworfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit.Make sure you swing by and say hello. This book is a must have for snapper/grouper fisherman. It covers much more than that.. The Booby Trap Fishing Team did a swordfish section in the latest issue that fits right in with the seminar . This book has some incredible info and what a great group of people to carry on Rik's hard work of putting these years of knowlage into writing and making fishing easier for so many fisherman. Donating this fishing trip just put this package over the top! Thanks Mary, Tom and Scott for supporting te Get Tight sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Look forward to seeing all of ya'll Saturday at Surfside Marina for this great event...*

*For now here is Scotts contact info for Riks Book... Scott with TimeLine Productions,LLC will be at the Swordfsh Seminar Videoing the event again this year and we are talking about cutting a "How To Catch Swordfish" video of the Swordfishing Seminar and some footage on the Booby Trap ... Its still in the mix but Scott once again is going to spend the time getting all the footage! Thanks again Scott for getting the Promo Video out for this years event also! *

*Just great folks all the way around... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*

*:flag: Scott J. Hunter*
*TimeLine Productions, LLC*
*3200 Southwest Freeway, Suite 2315*
*Houston, Texas 77027*
*(O) 713-629-5900*
*(F) 713-629-5905*
*www.timelineproductions.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*:an2:Tom Hilton will be donating even more to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! He is putting together the same style Daytime and Nighttime Swordfishing Charts he did for Texas last year but doing these for Louisiana! The Booby Trap Fishing Team and Tom have been working together and have sent to print the New :cheers: Louisiana Swordfishing Charts ..:cheers: There will be 2 seperate Charts covering Daytime Swordfishing areas and nighttime swordfishing areas, One east of the Mississippi Delta and the other West of the Mississippi Delta! These Charts are being donated by Tom Hilton and Hilton's Realtime-Navigator to the Everyday Heroes benefit and avalible at the Texas Swordfishing Seminar this coming Saturday March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. We have heard lots of our Louisiana Friends will be headed to the Swordfishing Seminar and they are bringing all the Crawfish so Tom said, the least we could do is make them a Swordfishing Chart! :cheers:.. Looking forward to seeing all you great folks from Louisiana and thanks again Tom Hilton for supporting this great event!*

*The Texas Swordfishing Charts and the Louisiana Swordfishing Charts will be avalible at Booby Trap Fishing Teams booth Saturday.. Make sure you pic one up they seemed to work great for lots of sword fisherman last season! *

*Contact Tom or Subscribe to Hilton's Realtime-Navigator at **www.realtime-navigator.com*

:work:* Schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . **http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf*
_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_*http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Diamond and Gold Marlin Pendant!!!!*

*:fireworksHerfort Diamond Ring Factory*

Has stepped up and donated an awesome item!!:cheers:
 Just Delivered a *Great*14k yellow Gold *Marlin Fish Pendant*!! :ac550:
 The *Body and Gills* of this one of a kind *Marlin* glistens with *47 Round Brilliant Cut Diamonds*. :biggrin:
 The *Tail Glimmers* with *3 Baguette Step Cut Diamonds*. :ac550:
 The *Ma**rlin Glides *on a bright polished, handmade eighteen inch cable chain, that is going to hang stylishly on someone neck!!:dance::dance:
 A Huge Thank You to Mark and Ruthie Herfort for this awesome donation to the *"Everyday Heroes"!!!:flag::flag:
Please stop by and shop with Mark at the store or go to the web:
http://www.hdrf.com/index2.htm

*


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> *:fireworksHerfort Diamond Ring Factory*
> 
> Has stepped up and donated an awesome item!!:cheers:
> Just Delivered a *Great*14k yellow Gold *Marlin Fish Pendant*!! :ac550:
> The *Body and Gills* of this one of a kind *Marlin* glistens with *47 Round Brilliant Cut Diamonds*. :biggrin:
> The *Tail Glimmers* with *3 Baguette Step Cut Diamonds*. :ac550:
> The *Ma**rlin Glides *on a bright polished, handmade eighteen inch cable chain, that is going to hang stylishly on someone neck!!:dance::dance:
> A Huge Thank You to Mark and Ruthie Herfort for this awesome donation to the *"Everyday Heroes"!!!:flag::flag:
> Please stop by and shop with Mark at the store or go to the web:
> http://www.hdrf.com/index2.htm
> 
> *


The stone quality is incredible! I'm looking at this thing now and Wow! It was custom made last week for the Texas Swordfish Seminar By my good friends At Herfort Diamond Factory... The diamonds in this marlin pendent are in the clarity range VS1-SL1 ... You will not see another like this.. Top of the line for sure the picture gives it no credit... We will see what this one brings in the auction! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Mark at his store donating this fine item!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

broadonrod said:


> *:work: Mary Jacobsen, Tom Herring and Scott Hunter, beneficiaries of Rik*
> *Jacobsen's fishing business, have donated a fishing package that*
> *includes Rik's 2013 Ultimate Fishing Guide, Rik's State Water Book,*
> *Rik's Instructional DVD, a copy of Inside 9 when it's released and a*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offshore fishing trip to some of Rik's secret spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Mary, Tom and Scott will be revamping redsnapperfishing.com in the*
> *next couple of months and will continue to provide right on numbers*
> *for a long time to come. They will also be setting up ecommerce on the*
> *new website so you will be able to purchase books and DVD's directly*
> *from the website and download GPS coordinates to load onto your GPS.*
> 
> *:walkingsm Mary will have a booth at the Texas Sworfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit.Make sure you swing by and say hello. This book is a must have for snapper/grouper fisherman. It covers much more than that.. The Booby Trap Fishing Team did a swordfish section in the latest issue that fits right in with the seminar . This book has some incredible info and what a great group of people to carry on Rik's hard work of putting these years of knowlage into writing and making fishing easier for so many fisherman. Donating this fishing trip just put this package over the top! Thanks Mary, Tom and Scott for supporting te Get Tight sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Look forward to seeing all of ya'll Saturday at Surfside Marina for this great event...*
> 
> *For now here is Scotts contact info for Riks Book... Scott with TimeLine Productions,LLC will be at the Swordfsh Seminar Videoing the event again this year and we are talking about cutting a "How To Catch Swordfish" video of the Swordfishing Seminar and some footage on the Booby Trap ... Its still in the mix but Scott once again is going to spend the time getting all the footage! Thanks again Scott for getting the Promo Video out for this years event also! *
> 
> *Just great folks all the way around... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*
> 
> *:flag: Scott J. Hunter*
> *TimeLine Productions, LLC*
> *3200 Southwest Freeway, Suite 2315*
> *Houston, Texas 77027*
> *(O) 713-629-5900*
> *(F) 713-629-5905*
> *www.timelineproductions.com*http://www.timelineproductions.com



_This package will also include a download of the 2013 book for your sounder!! That's over 800 GPS spots proven up by offshore legend Rik Jacobsen! _

_We look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!_

_Scott_


----------



## broadonrod

Good news ! We haven't seen one mosquito yet!!! Been working all day... You may bring a can of spray but don't think they will be a problem this year at all... Just a heads up... We got an early start setting up and getting pretty pumped ... I sent josh a few pics he will post later... See everyone Saturday !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

We will have cards for everyone that attends with direct swordfish catches by the Booby Trap Fishing Team of daytime and nighttime swordfish. GPS numbers will be on the cards to pick up at the Swordfish Seminar Shirt booth... Just ask one of the Young ladies at the shirt tables and they will hook you up! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Wraps for 2 Donated Coolers!!!*

*AJM Designs* has stepped up for us and wrapped 2 Coolers!:wink:
1 Grizzly and a 1 Yeti Tundra!!:biggrin:
These things look sweet and will be up for 2 lucky people to win.
They are wrapped with *Boobytrapfishingteam Photos!!!
*They Say* Get Tight Suckas!!!
* Here they are on display by the guys at AJM Designs!!:cheers:
Thank You for Your donations to the *"Everyday Heroes"*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*First Sneak Peak*

:texasflag Here are a few pictures from the Marina after we started to set it all up today!
This is going to be a great event we have lots of items this year!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*A few More!!!*

*The last photo is for all those wanting to partake in a little beer drinking!!!*


----------



## ding_a_ling

*Can't wait!*

Everything looks great guys! I can't wait for tomorrow. This year will be my first year to attend the seminar as the last two years didn't work with my schedule. I applaud everyone involved and all of the donors! It should be a great event! I can't wait to learn how to GET TIGHT SUCKA!

Colt


----------



## jhbarc

We are staying on the boat tonight can't wait.


----------



## NASAGeek

Can you pay at the door or do you have to have reserved a table??? If you can pay at the door, how much is it??


----------



## CAT TALES

NASAGeek said:


> Can you pay at the door or do you have to have reserved a table??? If you can pay at the door, how much is it??


$20 at the door. That includes lots of stuff! Get on down there! It's time we'll spent for sure!


----------



## NASAGeek

I'll be there! Thanks


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Tuna fisherman's gear!!!*

*:texasflag
Posting up another Great Donation here!!*
*Hooked 4 Life Jigs **has stepped up and donated an awesome jig, popper and twitch bait package in a case!!*
*This is a great kit to have for a trip to the floaters or a shrimp boat!!!*
*Thank you for your support to this great event your donation will help some important people and make someone very happy at the raffle!!*
*Anyone needing tackle please visit them at:* *http://h4ljigs.com/main.sc
:flag::flag:
*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*This One is Amazing!!*

*:shamrock:Mike with** Moody National Bank has been our biggest sponsor for 3 years in a row!! 
He has gone above and beyond this year supporting the 3rd Annual "Get Tight Suckas" Texas Swordfish Seminars **"Every Day Hereos"** Benefit... **The Moody's are great! 
They have added to all they have done thus far by donating $5000.00 cash straight to the "Everyday Heroes" and decided thrown in an
:fireworksAuction for a Cruise for 2 to the Caribbean. *
*We cannot say enough about how great it is working with such caring sponsors!!* 
*Now this thing should raise some good cash for our Veterans!!*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*They Just Keep Coming!!*

*Posting up another!!*
*TKO Lures has stepped up and donated 2 Sweet Trolling Lure packages in roll bags!!*  :work:
*These trolling lures will make a great addition to any boats arsenal targeting the ever illusive pelagic of The Gulf!!!* 
*Thank you Jack for your support to this great event your donation!!!:texasflag:texasflag* 
*These packages should get some tickets in the buckets!!*
*Anyone needing tackle please visit them at:*  *http://www.tkolures.com/**
*
*:flag::flag:

*


----------



## broadonrod

I like this package  See all of y'all in the morning! Looks like good weather and lots of fun for sure! Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here it is again!!*

Easy Access!!


FISH TAILS said:


> This is the schedule of events at the seminar!!!


----------



## dlbpjb

Give us poor working suckers a update on events!!


----------



## hilton

Here's a shot of Breet and Nick Stanczck giving pointers at the seminar - this is definitely the biggest and best Swordfish Seminar EVER!!!

Great job Brett and crew.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

Thanks guys


----------



## Disco Lady

It was great meeting y'all at the seminar. Glad to be a part of this great event for are Veterans!


DL :texasflag


----------



## Calmday

I would have loved to have been able to make it.


----------



## Savage Rods

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> Thanks guys


 Great finally meeting you. Need a picture with Marlene next time. Looks like Poppa Joe was being his self here, lol. What a charactor.


----------



## PHINS

Great time last night. Thanks for all the hard work putting the seminar together.


----------



## CAT TALES

Hats off to Brett and the rest of the Booby Trap crew. I can't even imagine how much work went into preparing for the seminar. Thanks to all the donors and buyers for supporting our veterans! I missed the seminar, but made it just in time for the auction. It was full of awesome stuff! Looks like I'm gonna have to add some rod holders to the boat!!! And a special spot for MJ!!!


----------



## Southern Hunter

Where can I get copies of the Hiltons map with the nightime and daytime drift areas marked on them?


----------



## broadonrod

We will have them at our Holden Roofing office in Rosenberg.. All the proceeds go to Everyday Heroes.. We have the Texas charts and the 2 Louisiana charts as well... To get the chats by mail call 281-344-9083.. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## chuck richey

We sure had a GREAT time. Always helps to win one or twelve of the rafles......... Thanks again to everyone that put this together.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Thank you to all for the support and participation! 
I need help locating a man at the seminar named Deep Eddie if anyone knows how I can contact him please PM me or have him do so!!!
Thanks again
Josh


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

It was good to see so many people willing to help those who helped keep or freedom. Thanks for all the hard work putting this together to all those who spent so much time,energy and money for a worthwhile project. It makes me feel good to see people give in our society that is so "me" oriented


----------



## capttravis

FISH TAILS said:


> Thank you to all for the support and participation!
> I need help locating a man at the seminar named Deep Eddie if anyone knows how I can contact him please PM me or have him do so!!!
> Thanks again
> Josh


Josh, thank you for all of your hard work making this happen...I don't think I saw you stand still for three days putting the final touches on this event...


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Texas Swordfish Seminar*

I wanted to say thanks to *Nick Stanczyk with Bud N' Mary's* for coming to Texas to speak on Daytime Swordfishing with the Boobytrap Fishing Team. I also wanted to give a big thanks to some of our sponsors that allowed us to make this event happen! Thanks *Fishing Tackle Unlimited*, you where great! If you need any fishing tackle make sure you get it here! Thanks *Lindgren Pitman (LP)* for again being a big part of the Texas Swordfish Seminar and donating the best electric reel on the market the *S-1200* for our grand prize raffle item! Thanks also to *Ron Hoover* for keeping us covered, with the weather we had we definitely needed the huge tent! There are a whole lot more to say give thanks to, *Hooker Electric* (Best and only electric / hand crank reel of it's kind, really cool real), *Omega Gear* (Best Harpoons out there and of course the Reel Crankie), and *Don Savage Rods* (Get Tight Sucka' Rods Swordfish Rods) to name a few. There are too many for me to list without the chance of missing someone right now. Be sure to take care of our sponsors, they play a huge part in helping us raise money for Everyday Heroes!

Here are a few pictures from the seminar:


----------



## C. Moore

This was my 1st Swordfish Seminar. My son and I had a great time. We learned a lot. And the fact that it was a fundraiser to help Veterans, was a bonus. Thanks to everyone involved. Y'all are very generous. I am a young veteran, but may benefit from something like this when I get older. 

I gotta start saving up to purchase some tackle. It's a tad more expensive than bottom fishing gear. Thanks again for everyone involved. We are looking forward to next year. 

Mike Trautwein


----------



## hacksawhodge

Sounds great!


----------



## C. Moore

Thanks to Pappa Joe for keeping us entertained.


----------



## Sarge Customs

Thank you to Bret and everyone who helped make this event a huge success!


----------



## jgale

Thank you to everyone involved in this event and helping our Vets! This was my second year and I am already looking forward to next years 

We had a great time and it was fun meeting a lot of new people and seeing some familiar faces I have not seen in a while!


----------



## ding_a_ling

Good job guys! I really enjoyed the event! Already looking forward to next year's seminar! Can't wait to get out there and GET TIGHT!


----------



## saltwater4life

can the guys who didnt get to get out to Surfside get some more pictures of the seminar and the raffle items! i want to live it through yalls pictures! Great job putting all this together Brett and crew, magnificent job! any word on how much money was raised?


----------



## My Little Big boat

The kids had a blast fishing, food was great, the best part was the auction... Very entertaining to say the least.... 
Oh ya, Brett thank you for the Capt Morgan it was good! Remind me to leave the wife home next year, every time I went to bid on something she took my man card...LOL


----------



## broadonrod

*We will be posting alot about the Texas Swordfish Seminar soon.. Photos, Video, Sponsors and alot more soon.. We haven't put all the money raised together yet still selling shirts and charts ( About 40 today ...)... *

*:fireworksWrist bands alone counting youngsters we are guessing just over 2000 people attended! *

*We are estimating now well over $250,000.00 was raised for the US Veterans of "Everyday Heroes" at the Swordfishing seminar.*

*Going to get more posted soon.. Thanks everyone for the support and making the effort to attend ... Thanks again Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team*


----------



## CTCFoundations

Had a great time again this year at the seminar. Thanks to Brett and the rest of the Boobytrap crew for all of their hard work.


----------



## dlbpjb

That is GREAT news on the fund raising!!! Brett and Company you guys do great work and should be proud of yourselves.


----------



## broadonrod

*www.MatthewsArt.net: Dan Matthews Thanks Dan for all the help !!!! What a great guy and I feel lucky now to call Dan my friend! If you have a Swordfish Bill to get painted or catch one this season you want done this is THE GUY to do it... Wow was all I could think when looking at his display! Here are some that I am shipping for guys that brought them to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Capt. Ahab*

*PS Here is one he did for The Booby Trap Fishing Team.. This one gets hung up in the boat ...*


----------



## Mont

Well done, Brett. Very well done. Congrats!


----------



## Savage Rods

Was great seeing alot of old friend and meeting some new friends at the seminar. All for a good cause too which made it even better. Hats off to Brett and the team for getting this together and pulling another one off. Nick knows his stuff and was great picking his mind on swording. We'll see everyone next year.


----------



## broadonrod

I want to thank Scott Hunter with TimeLine Productions! They videoed the entire event and had 2 cameras going most of the time! Can't wait to get the video done... Thanks Scott that's a lot of work and time put in for sure!!! Thanks my brother for another year of supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar... Capt.Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> That is GREAT news on the fund raising!!! Brett and Company you guys do great work and should be proud of yourselves.


Thanks bro! Hope it falls on a date your not over seas next year... We missed ya! Capt. Ahab


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

You're welcome Brett! It was our pleasure! We downloaded the footage today and it looks fantastic!!


----------



## Hotrod

Well done guys!!!


----------



## leadweight

Wow, Brett and his team just keeps making this better every year. We had a blast, I meet Mary and picked up my copies of Rik's books, bought some cool lures from Catch Lures, those teaser's from Bilat looked like works of art, visited with Tom Hilton about his product. Nick and Disco Lady were great to talk with and learn from, I know who's boat I will be on when I take my Florida trip, Nick's at Bud and Mary's. Finished the evening at the Auction were we are now proud owners of the Sailfish mount and was the winning bidder for the trip with Drilher, which I know will be awesome. Can't wait for next year. A Big thanks also to all the sponsors from the raffles and auction items, to keeping us feed, plenty to drink and that fog off our heads, and a great place to have the event at Surfside Marina.


----------



## matthewsart

Thank you Brett for inviting me to this wonderful event. You guy's have a reel winner with this charity event, and I'm glad I was a part of it. I really enjoyed meeting the "Get Tight Suckas" Booby Trap fishing team, and dream of being able to do a trip with you guys some day. There is something to be said about the "Texas Hospitality." Everyday Hero's are lucky to have you in their corner raising money for these great soldiers who have risked everything to protect our freedoms.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! Glad everyone had a good time and thanks for all the support! Thanks *Ron Hoover RV & Marine* for keeping us dry in all that fog! That tent was a monster! The Red, White and Blue really fit the event and perfect.. Without great folks like* the Hoover family* this event could not happen... Thanks again from the Booby Trap Fishing Team! Capt. Ahab


----------



## vette0429

Brett we had an absolute blast. The Alston family, Chapman family and Hoovers made sure we didnt miss the event and the kids were all over it as much as we were. Thanks goodness for Hugs the clown. LOL. But seriously I don't know if everyone understands the undertaking of an event like this. To do what you do in such a short amount of time is really amazing. Glad we could help out with the tent and do our small part for such a great cause. Definitely want to mention the awesome crawfish and other items donated. Once again a first class event, put on by some first class folks. Doesn't get any better than that. Now I need someone I can give a smoking deal to on that Cape Horn and Scout I had out there. Any takers??? Maybe if I through in some sword gear? All trades considered as long as it doesn't eat... :smile:


----------



## capttravis

That Scout was a fishing machine...That boat is laid out perfectly and was much more comfortable than most of the outboards I have climbed around or fished on...I am hopeful some lucky sword fisherman makes that his new ride!!


----------



## broadonrod

I also want to send out a big thank you to Pappas Restaurants! We had a small delay with a location mix up but that was no big deal, everything worked out great and the BBQ was better than ever! It actually worked out great serving the Pappas BBQ, shrimp, crab and crawfish all at once. Pappas Restuarants covered the entire cost of the catering and covered the 2000 hungry fisherman with out any questions other than ,how many people do we need to cook for.. The Pappas Family always seems to be there every year to help out the Texas Swordfishing Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... Thank You again this year Mike Pappas and all the rest of the Pappas family for supporting the event! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## Lumo

broadonrod said:


> *:fireworksWrist bands alone counting youngsters we are guessing just over 2000 people attended! *


Wow. That is incredible. Shows how much excitement exists for swordfishing in Texas. Nice job fellas!

Any pics of the crowd? The time lapse thing did not do it justice, to say the least.


----------



## broadonrod

I am getting tons of emails and calls to our office about getting the Texas Swordfish Seminar shirts.. *We are out of all sizes now of the new design that Cooler Graphics did for us those things went fast* sad2sm. .. Jeromey did a great job designing the koozies and the shirts! We were getting hit for the shirts pretty hard 2-3 days before the seminar and sold out the few left over today at my office..

Thanks a million Jeromey and all the great folks with Cooler Graphics for all you have done supporting the event! What a pleasure it was having a company like yours handle all this for the Swordfish Seminar you don't realize how much wieght you took off of our shoulders my brother! Plus handling all the expenses on top of that! First class all the way! Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team!







Get Tight Suckas!

Here is the Cooler Graphics website*http://www.coolergraphics.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

Lumo said:


> Wow. That is incredible. Shows how much excitement exists for swordfishing in Texas. Nice job fellas!
> 
> Any pics of the crowd? The time lapse thing did not do it justice, to say the least.


Got the count today 2231 wrist bands sold sorry you were not there supporting the cause hwell:.. saw this pic on another forum... Maybe next year  Here is also a pic of the bus the Get Tight Suckas Texas Swordfish Seminar raised to purchase.. Giving rides is cool when its for the right people for the right reasons :mpd: Capt. Ahab ....... Get Tight Sucka and you are invited next year to the largest Swordfishing Seminar in the world my brother! BOOM!


----------



## [email protected]

Great job once again fellas! Getting bigger and bigger every year. To the gentleman who won our reel, please give me a ring at the shop 954943fourtwofourthree so we can get the serial # registerd to your name. We do this in the event your unit is stolen.

Thanks again everyone! What a huge success!

-Tim


----------



## broadonrod

[email protected] said:


> Great job once again fellas! Getting bigger and bigger every year. To the gentleman who won our reel, please give me a ring at the shop 954943fourtwofourthree so we can get the serial # registerd to your name. We do this in the event your unit is stolen.
> 
> Thanks again everyone! What a huge success!
> 
> -Tim


Thanks for the help and support again my brother! Thanks for donating the LP for the 3rd year in a row! Not many vendors will fly in 2 or 3 days early just to work their tales off setting everything up like you do each year... Tim plan to Get Tight In Texas this year again bro. This year we will get that LP secret weapon out and spin those tile fish up 3 at a time again too :cheers:.. I may be headed that way to fish with Capt.Nick in the next couple of weeks Ill let you know... This wind is killing me... Here is a pic of Tim and DL talking about tightness! Capt. Ahab


----------



## matthewsart

Two great guy's, thanks for making my first seminar an unforgetable time.


----------



## Disco Lady

Good meeting you Dan, your work is tops my friend. Thanks for all your help it was a good time with great friends.

DL :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

My nephew Mario "Munch" and his MJ relative he won in the raffle at the swordfish seminar .. We added him a sword bill .. He has named it "Mitch"..


----------



## Disco Lady

That's a nice Voodoo!! stick you have there Mario, get tight sucka!!!!


DL


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> That's a nice Voodoo!! stick you have there Mario, get tight sucka!!!!
> 
> DL


MJ is ready to Get Tight Sucka! This wind has got to lay...


----------



## broadonrod

Does anyone here have any pictures they took of the seminar.. Pics of the crew on the stage or rigging baits.. If so could you PM me... Thanks.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## My Little Big boat

This is all I have...don't know why but it is upside down...


----------

